# Was macht ihr am Erscheinungstag von Wotlk?



## LiangZhou (29. August 2008)

Jow wie die Frage schon sagt: Was macht ihr am Tag wo WotLk erscheint? Werdet ihr euch freinehmen, mit Reserven an lebensmitteln zudecken, gar nix etc.

Habe nix gefunden per Suche, also statt "Gibts schon" o.ä. zu posten , gebt lieber nen Link.


----------



## Darussios (29. August 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jow wie die Frage schon sagt: Was macht ihr am Tag wo WotLk erscheint? Werdet ihr euch freinehmen, mit Reserven an lebensmitteln zudecken, gar nix etc.
> 
> Habe nix gefunden per Suche, also statt "Gibts schon" o.ä. zu posten , gebt lieber nen Link.



Ich werde es mir wahrscheinlich am Folgetag von Release kaufen, da es bestimmt ausverkauft ist, wenn ich zu ner normalen Zeit komme um 2 Uhr nachmittags oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raknarok of Madmortem (29. August 2008)

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich dazu entschließen, mit WoW endgültig aufzuhören ^^


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. August 2008)

ich werd an irgend n event gehen von media markt wahrscheinlich.. wisst ihr wo so ein event stattfindet?


----------



## Melian (29. August 2008)

Ich werde vermutlich normal meine Seminare besuchen gehen und abends das gelieferte spiel ausm briefkasten holen und es installieren.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. August 2008)

Schön vor Mediamarkt um 12 campen xD Will das einmal miterlben(ja ich bin ein Freak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )=D
Dannach schön Northend erleben einfach auf sich wirken lassen und wieder wie bei Bc WOW sagen wie geil ist das den ^^


----------



## Trisch (29. August 2008)

Ich werde Wotlk spielen.


----------



## Xyerra (29. August 2008)

Das geliche wie bei BC

Schauen das ich es schon am TAG vor dem Relase habe :-) und dann gegen 18 uhr schlafen gehen und um 0.00 aufstehen und bis um 7 Zocken und dann zur arbeit :-) Vitamin-B ist halt doch das Wichtigste :-)


----------



## Hadan Pendrag (29. August 2008)

Arbeiten. 0830 bis 1730 (wenn ich Glück hab)
Die Amazon-Bestellung wird mir hier ins Büro geliefert, wenn ich nach Hause komme werd ichs in aller Ruhe installieren & mir viel Zeit lassen beim Zocken.


----------



## Cyberhool (29. August 2008)

je nachdem was das fuer ein tag ist... zum sport gehen, freunde treffen, saufen, mit freundin treffen, arbeiten...  und wenn ich dann noch ne stunde zeit habe bissl spielen... wenn nicht dann erst am naechsten tag... wenn dann nicht... erst am folge tag usw.


----------



## Hanneh (29. August 2008)

ich denke ich werde mir zum mittagessen n schnitzel kaufen und ne cola dazu. wahrscheinlich werd ich mir n schwarzes tshirt und shorts anziehn ... hmm welche frisur werd ich mir machen? hmm *grübel* ne ich denke das mit den haaren werd ich stimmungsbedingt entscheiden wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (29. August 2008)

Ich werde wenn ich um 11 Uhr von der Arbeit komme anfangen zu zocken und Leveln, wenn ich es überhaupt rechtzeitig bekomme von Amazon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (29. August 2008)

Erst normal zu Schule dackeln und dann gaaanz sachte zum saturn.........rennen! xDD und mir mein vorbestelltes exemplar abholen^^


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jow wie die Frage schon sagt: Was macht ihr am Tag wo WotLk erscheint? Werdet ihr euch freinehmen, mit Reserven an lebensmitteln zudecken, gar nix etc.
> 
> Habe nix gefunden per Suche, also statt "Gibts schon" o.ä. zu posten , gebt lieber nen Link.



Hoffen das das ganze so erscheint während man keine Berufsschule hat, und die restlichen Ferien fürs Jahr draufhauen.

Dann ab vor den Laden ^^ Zelt aufstellen.. warten..

Wenn der Laden öffnet, Unsichtbarkeit an machen ^^ reinschleichen, Spiel nehmen, an die Kasse blinzeln und nach Hause porten xD


MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (29. August 2008)

Ich warte 3 Tage nach dem Eerscheinungsthermin und kauf es dann gemütlich beim Libro nebenan, ohne anstehen und drängeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. August 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Schön vor Mediamarkt um 12 campen xD Will das einmal miterlben(ja ich bin ein Freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 SO hab ichs mir auch gedacht, denke aber nicht das das bei jedem Mediamarkt etc so sein wird. Und ich kenne in meiner Nähe keine Anlaufstelle


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (29. August 2008)

gute frage...
ich hab 8tage später geburtstag.. wahrscheinlcih wünsche ich es mir früher :-P dann bekomm ich ne GC dazu und werde mit meinem hexer auf 80 lvln...^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. August 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Schön vor Mediamarkt um 12 campen xD Will das einmal miterlben(ja ich bin ein Freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vergiss nicht laut "Biiillll" zu rufen.



Ich werde es wohl installieren und über TS herrauszufidnen versuchn, bei meinen gildenkollegen, wo ich am besten mit ihnen das erste level bestreiten kann.


Das Problem bei mir ist ,das mein Main ein Priester ist ,also ne klasse die generell gebraucht wird in meiner gilde. somit stehts mir nicht wirklich offen ob ich noch nen DK hochspielen will.

Manchmal müsste man doch Jäger sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Am folge Tag kaufen, und dann meinen 70ziger hochleveln, freue mich schon auf die neuen landschaften.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. August 2008)

ich geh mit verstohlenheit in laden und wieder raus.

*KÖNNT IHR MIR SAGEN WO IN DEUTSCHLAND NAHE DER SCHWEIZ (BASEL) EIN EVENT STATTFINDET?*


----------



## Seridan (29. August 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Schön vor Mediamarkt um 12 campen xD Will das einmal miterlben(ja ich bin ein Freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe na wenn du dich da mit dem "schön nordend erleben" nicht täuschst. wahrscheinlich wirds so sein wie bei bc, wirst keine mobs finden, die server werden alle 2 stunden abkrachen und und und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal schauen werde vllt erst 1 - 2 tage nach release hin gehen, ich kann mich gedulden bin ja schon inner beta aktiv und hab schon "fast" alles gesehen xD


----------



## Marccram (29. August 2008)

Ich werd warscheinlich auch aufhören..


----------



## Villosella (29. August 2008)

Aufstehen  -> Arbeiten -> Einkaufen -> WoW spielen (hoffentlich dann das neue) 

ansonsten einloggen und die dornen büche in Shattrath beobachten, wie sie an einem einsamen armen WoW Spieler vorbei ziehen.

-> ins Bett gehen


p.s essen, atmen, wachsen ... hab ich mal nicht aufgezähl


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. August 2008)

Ich mach an dem Tag hier ein Thread auf und werde folgende Fragen stellen:

- Wann glaubt ihr kommt das Add-on Maelstrom raus ?
- wie findet ihr den Blutritter ?
- Hat Blizz WoW mit WOTLK kaputt gemacht
- warum lagt WOTLK so und lagt das bei euch auch ?
- was habt ihr Weihnachten für Geschenke bekommen und wie war euer Neujahr?

bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. August 2008)

Blizzard hat aus letze mal wohl was gelernt.Wird schon schief gehen wenn nicht dann erlebe ich mal Shattrath wenn alles dort leer ist.Auch einmaliges Erlebnis =D.
Immer schön positiv denken.

Wie viel wird eigentlich die Collectors Edition kosten.?


----------



## VvCHandavV (29. August 2008)

Ich werde wohl arbeiten müssen, wenn ich dann  so gegen 18Uhr zuHause ankomme, hat mein Freund sicher schon das Essen fertig gemacht und ist am installieren (HausBestellung^^). Dann wird gegessen und hoffendlich kann ich noch schnell einen blick auf die neue Welt werfen bevor ich ins Bettchen muss ^^
Werde wahrscheinlich nen freien Tag dafür benutzen, alles zu erkunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich mach an dem tag hier ein Thread auf und werde folgende Fragen stellen:
> 
> - Wann glaubt ihr kommt das Add-on Maelstrom raus ?
> - wie findet ihr den Blutritter ?
> ...




39,95€ hab ich gezahlt für eins. Denke nicht, dass es so schnell billiger wird ^^


----------



## ChanceW (29. August 2008)

um 23:30uhr zum mediamarkt gehen, und um mitternacht mit aspekt des geparden reinrennen, frostfalle legen und mir gleich ein exemplar schnappen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seridan (29. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - was habt ihr Weihnachten für Geschenke bekommen und wie war euer Neujahr?



AHA! weisst du merh als wir? etwa schon das release Datum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich mach an dem tag hier ein Thread auf und werde folgende Fragen stellen:
> 
> - Wann glaubt ihr kommt das Add-on Maelstrom raus ?
> - wie findet ihr den Blutritter ?
> ...




Na da freue ich mich doch gleich noch mehr Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werde auf jedenfall dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (29. August 2008)

Das gleiche wie jeden tag.. ich versuche die Weltherrschaft an mich zu reissen..


----------



## Juryx (29. August 2008)

Ich werde da ich früher als mein Bruder nach Hause komme ersmal biss an seinen rechenr gehen und ein paar konfigs ändern sodass ich die ganze i-net leitung für mich habe und schon lange fertig bin bis er wieder online kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (29. August 2008)

hm...ma gucken 70 bin ich dann ja hoffentlich.^^ werds mir..hmm...auf jedenfall NICHT am release kaufn. ich muss warscheinlich eh noch n paar wochen warten wegen taschengeld und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann kauf ichs mir dann irgentwann.^^


----------



## x.Ne0n (29. August 2008)

nun, da bei mir demnächst mal Urlaub angesagt ist (hab noch 4wochen), werde ich mir 1-2 Wochen Urlaub gönnen.
Vorausgesetzt Blizzard gibt endlich den Termin bekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (29. August 2008)

Ich kaufs mir gleich aber lass es dann liegen bis in den Startgebieten bissel ruhe eingekehrt ist und mach mich dann gemütlich in die neue welt auf^^


----------



## Sorluris (29. August 2008)

Wie viele andere auch wenn es unter der Woche erscheint. Aufstehen,Arbeiten,nach Hause gehen, Postkasten checken, und wenn es da drin liegt. installieren, und fluchen das ich wegen Überlastung meinen Account nicht erweitern kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wird ein ganz normaler Tag werden, wie damals mit BC auch


----------



## noobzocker (29. August 2008)

Ich werde es mir um 24 Uhr vieleicht holen (kommt drauf an wann und wo diese Events stattfinden) aber drucke mir davor noch ein T-Shirt mit der Schrift :" Coole Kids stellen sich um 24 Uhr vor Saturn/Mediamarkt um sich ein Pc Spiel zu kaufen!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maddogie (29. August 2008)

Am Erscheinungstag von WotLK mach ich alles mögliche aber nicht WoW zocken. Ich fang erst ne Woche später an. Is mir alles zu voll und man muss auf Questmobs ewig warten. Das suckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. August 2008)

Achja falls der Thread bis zum Release erhalten bleibt, würde ich noch gerne wissen "wie" euer Tag war ;D Kenne das von anderen Foren das die Spieler dann erzählt haben was sie durchlebt haben an dem Tag.


Ich werds mir vorbestellen, aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem in die Stadt gehn, mal schauen und so. Vorrausgesetzt in meiern Nähe lässst sich so ein "Event" finden.


----------



## Lisutari (29. August 2008)

Kommt eigentlich auch darauf an auf welchen Tag das fällt, wenn ich gerade Urlaub habe werd ich die Zeit nicht mit WoW verplempern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Achja falls der Thread bis zum Release erhalten bleibt, würde ich noch gerne wissen "wie" euer Tag war ;D Kenne das von anderen Foren das die Spieler dann erzählt haben was sie durchlebt haben an dem Tag.
> 
> 
> Ich werds mir vorbestellen, aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem in die Stadt gehn, mal schauen und so. Vorrausgesetzt in meiern Nähe lässst sich so ein "Event" finden.




Du musst in den Laden gehen und dich durch die Massen quetschen ^^ das gibt son richtiges feeling *lach* ^^.

Ich hoffe es hat in meiner Umgebung nicht soviele WoW zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. wäre nämlich schön ganz alleine in den Laden zu watscheln xD..

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. August 2008)

ich sitze vor meinem PC und warte auf Mike Morhaime damit er mir meine Collectors Edition mitbringt und installiert
(und wehe der kommt wieder zu spät wie bei BC!!)
Dann guck ich zu wie mir Mike meine Chars auf 80 levelt.
Und dann fange ich an zu zocken

Halt so in etwa wie bei BC auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Am besten einfach die Collectors  Edition kaufen, die ist nicht so schnell weg.


----------



## PTY (29. August 2008)

> Was macht ihr am Erscheinungstag von Wotlk?



Kaufen, Urlaub nehmen, installieren und dann zocken bis der Arzt kommt ^^


----------



## Te-Rax (29. August 2008)

Ich werde nicht unbedingt Media Markt stürmes als ob es ein Tokio Hotel Konzert sei...
Vorbestellen gibt super bequemlichkeitsbonus. Du kriegst das spiel zwar etwas später, musst aber nicht mit anderen Leuten kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Mosebi (29. August 2008)

1, 2 Wochen später holen oder zu Weihnachten wünschen.


----------



## pampam (29. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hoffen das das ganze so erscheint während man keine Berufsschule hat, und die restlichen Ferien fürs Jahr draufhauen.
> 
> Dann ab vor den Laden ^^ Zelt aufstellen.. warten..
> 
> ...



Immer diese Camper... ihr staubt doch alles ab^^

bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich WotLK überhaupt holen soll... spiele grade kein wow mehr,
aber FALLS ichs mir kaufe, dann mach ichs wie bei bc:
Karstadt: ausverkauft
Kaufhof: meint der Verkäufe "Was ist Burning Crusade?" (bzw. dann Wrath of the Lich King)
Saturn: "schon seit heute morgen um 9 ausverkauft"
hab mir dann noch eins bei Media Markt ergattert (neue Lieferung, Tisch war noch ganz voll)


----------



## Disel (29. August 2008)

Jahresurlaub nehmen, 1 Monat lang 20 Stunden am Tag durchzocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne scherz wahrscheinlich normal Arbeit gehen und am Abend dann spiel vom Briefkasten nehmen und installiren


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

1. werd ich des Spiel net kaufen weil ich in der Beta schon fast ales gesehen habe ^^   ( is zwar alles toll aber so toll auch wieder net )
2. Werd ich dann grade Warhammer spielen
3. Mich freuen das viele wieder zu WOW gewechselt sind xD

und ja mir is langweilig weil der Betaserver wieder down is  ^^


----------



## Lisutari (29. August 2008)

@Rabengott, ist das Zweite Bild in deiner Signatur eigetnlich ein echtes Foto oder ne Fotomontage?


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht unbedingt Media Markt stürmes als ob es ein Tokio Hotel Konzert sei...
> Vorbestellen gibt super bequemlichkeitsbonus. Du kriegst das spiel zwar etwas später, musst aber nicht mit anderen Leuten kämpfen
> 
> 
> ...



Buak.. naja Wotlk ist ja zum glück 1000000000000mal besser als Tokio Hotel.. z z z.. 


Und dann sind auch nicht soviele Kiddies auf die man ausversehen drauftreten könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seek (29. August 2008)

habs bei amazon vorbestellt und hoffe eigentlich nur das ich an dem tag frei bekomme weil ich mein päckchen sonst bei der Post abholen kann am nächsten morgen ^^


----------



## Oly78 (29. August 2008)

Mage oder Jäger zum Main machen zwecks schnellem leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Addon installieren mit dem ich meine Igno erwiteren kann, wo dann alle Flamer reinkommen die jammern wie scheissse es ist, das WotLK draussen ist.


----------



## Redtim (29. August 2008)

klingt krank, is es glaube auch und ich finds fast scheiße aber:
ich werd schule schwänzen, mir um 0 bei mediamarkt das ding kaufne und dann zocken... vorher mit eistee eindecken und irgenntwas zum essen
/zumindest wenn ich meine mutetr überreden kann oder es ist ein ferientag was geil wäre^^


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> @Rabengott, ist das Zweite Bild in deiner Signatur eigetnlich ein echtes Foto oder ne Fotomontage?



Letzteres, sonst wären die details noch höher und der aufwand so ein Bild zu bekommen enorm.


----------



## Magrotus (29. August 2008)

Wenn MediaMarkt wieder einen Mitternachtsverkauf machen sollte (wo letztes Jahr in Köln wegen des Ansturms die Glastüren zersplittert sind) dann werde ich wohl doch wieder hingehen, denke ich. Und ich hoffe dann, dass dieser miese MediaMarkt das dieses Jahr besser organisiert hat als noch im Jahr zuvor. Vielleicht hat man ja dazugelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (29. August 2008)

Also direkt am Erscheinungstag mach ich nix. Werde vllt ein paar Tage später mal in Angriff nehmen es zu kaufen, weil die Server sicher teils überlastet werden sein. Momentan mach ich sowieso Pause von WoW, da kann man dann auch noch eine Weile mehr warten.


----------



## ?!?! (29. August 2008)

Cyberhool schrieb:


> zum sport gehen, freunde treffen, saufen, mit freundin treffen, arbeiten...



In dieser Reihenfolge? wie geht das den... Wenn du das alles an einem Tag machst dann wirds wohl nichts mehr mit gamen. Oder wolltest du uns lediglich mitteilen dass du eine Freundin hast und säufst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magrotus (29. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> 1. werd ich des Spiel net kaufen weil ich in der Beta schon fast ales gesehen habe ^^   ( is zwar alles toll aber so toll auch wieder net )
> 2. Werd ich dann grade Warhammer spielen
> 3. Mich freuen das viele wieder zu WOW gewechselt sind xD
> 
> und ja mir is langweilig weil der Betaserver wieder down is  ^^




Hm bin auch in der BETA. Und leider muss ich zu Punkt 1 von dir sagen: stimmt leider. So toll nun auch wieder nicht. So krasse Neuerungen wie Flying Mounts (wenn man seit Release gezockt hat) gibt es diesmal nicht. Und irgendwie kennt man halt das ganze Prinzip. Wenn es auch sehr schick aussieht^^

So, jetzt aber back to topic^^


----------



## DerOffTank (29. August 2008)

Werde die Schule schmeissen bei nem Kolleg übernachten und dann um 2 Uhr morgens oder so WoW Kaufen gehn und Instant auf 80 hochleveln xD


----------



## nightshade76 (29. August 2008)

Ich werde schnell zum EC-Automaten rennen und ihn mit meiner Karte verhauen. Danach schaue ich was der so droppt. Danach spaziere ich in die Softwareecke und loote das Addon welches ich dann meinem Pet nein meinem PC verfüttere und er dann mit dem Addon gebuffed ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayce (29. August 2008)

Ich werde erstmal mein Zelt abbaun und dann mit WotLK ausm Media Markt fliehen^^
Danach werden erstmal sämtliche Kaffe/Energy-Drink Vorräte des nächstbesten Supermarkts geplündert und meine Wohnungstür verriegelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (29. August 2008)

Ich werde an dem Tag hoffentlich so um level 60- 65 sein und insofern WotLK noch nicht benötigen, sondern einen ganz normalen Tag durchleben.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. August 2008)

never play on patch-day....und am addon-day schon garnicht.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. August 2008)

Kaufen, installieren, spielen ... meine geliebte Gnomin .... was sonst ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SatansZorn (29. August 2008)

laso bei uns "nebenan" in weiterstadt ist ja europas grösster mediamarkt 
denke die werden da wohl was machen und JA einmal will ich mir sowas antun also werd ich dort wohl auf die party gehen und nachts um 12 uhr den markt erstürmen m9it hunderten anderer geistig verwirrter kundschaft dann ein wettrennen um die cds starten

und irgendwie freu ich mich schon drauf =)


----------



## Drachnar (29. August 2008)

Huhu.

Ich glaube ich werde es mir vorbestellen (hat bei BC gut geklappt). Dann in den Laden Fahren und es holen.

Abends wenn Frau und Kind im Bettchen sind installieren und Zocken.


Aber wenn man so einige Sachen liest, will Blizz ja so ne Art Wettbewerb einrichten. (z.B. Wer ist zu erst 80?).

Wenn das wirklich der Fall ist muß ich nicht überlegen meine Frau und Kind in den Urlaub auf irgendeine Schöne Insel zu Schicken und Zocken bis der Arzt kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich dann meinen Char weiter spiele oder DK Zocke, weil ich zur zeit DK Spiele und das macht richtig Fun. Da brauchst nichts essen und Trinken und kannst 20 Mobs mit einmal killen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Drachnar


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2008)

ich denke mal die meißten werden an diesem tag erstmal seeehr lange schlafen um fit zu sein... naja oder am vortag schon abends um 6 ins bett gehen um bei ladenöffnung da zu sein ^^

das schlimmste is aber auf jeden fall der heimweg, der wird solange sein wie noch nie, selbst wenn man nur um die ecke gehen muss ^^


----------



## BlackBirdone (29. August 2008)

Chillig zum Alexanderplatz , in den größten Mediamarkt gehen, mich zu den anderen suchtis in eine reihe stellen, mir die Box kaufen, nachhause fahren und zocken und morgens zur arbeit dann total übermüdet antreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. August 2008)

Was ich am Erscheinungstag von WotLK mache? Nun, da der genaue Tag noch nicht bekannt ist, weiss ich das natürlich heute noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich werd ich erstmal arbeiten gehen und mir am Abend was schönes zum Essen kochen...

... achso, Moment mal. Du hast die Frage darauf bezogen, wie ich am Erscheinungstag mit WotLK verfahren werde... richtig? Nun, ich kann Dir sogar schon sagen, was ich in der ersten Woche nach dem Erscheinungsdatum machen werde... WARTEN
Denn BC hat mich damals gelehrt, dass es viele "kranke" Leute gibt (sorry, ich will niemanden beleidigen, aber ich empfinde das nicht als normal), die sich eine Woche Urlaub nehmen und dann 24/7 das neue AddOn spielen... ergo sind die Server entweder bis zum Erbrechen überfüllt oder schmieren sogar noch ganz ab. Sobald das Urlaubskontingent dieser Leute erschöpft ist, kann man mal anfangen sich des neue AddOn anzusehen. Von daher werde ich dann einfach etwas später zugreifen... dann bin ich zwar nicht der erste 80er auf dem Server (pfft... wer will das schon? Achso, ich vergass... e-Penis!), aber ich nerve mich nicht mit überfüllten Questgebieten und vor DKs platzenden Pestländern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. August 2008)

Wenn der Erscheinungstermin von Blizzard bestätigt wird, werd ich es mir vorbestellen!

Dann kommts drauf an! Ist es ein Montag? Verloren! Dann werd ich vielleicht mal Abends 2 Std Nordend anschauen aber spätestens am Wochenende nach Postzugang heißt es: 

*Addon trifft RL kritisch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *Addon trifft RL kritisch*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab gehört soviel Schaden haut das nicht rein, wie viel iss es den?


----------



## flaya (29. August 2008)

Als erstes werde ich mir ein kleines dixi klo ins zimmer stellen (aufs klo gehn dauert zu lange da ich leider nicht aufm klo zocken kann). Danach für ca 3 wochen essen kaufen welches man werder aufwärmen noch kühl lagern muss. Als getränke wird eine interresante Mischung aus Red Bull, Kaffee und Eis tee zustande kommen, welche ich natürlich Palettenweise liefern lasse. Um körperhygiene brauche ich mich nicht kümmern, da mich in den kommenden 2 wochen niemand stören kann. Allerdings muss ich ja nicht ganz auf soziale kontakte verzichten denn ich habe ja Teamspeak. Das sind mal so grob die vorbereitungen die ich vor release treffen werde. Am abend vor dem release werde ich vorm media markt warten bis es 00:00 uhr is. Add on kaufen, heim rennnen, installieren, und ein schild an meine zimmertüre hängen mit: Bitte die nächsten 14 Tage nicht stören! Das is so ungefähr mein Plan für die erscheinung von Wotlk.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. August 2008)

Drachnar schrieb:


> PS: Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich dann meinen Char weiter spiele oder DK Zocke, weil ich zur zeit DK Spiele und das macht richtig Fun. Da brauchst nichts essen und Trinken und kannst 20 Mobs mit einmal killen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Uiui ... ich hoffe mal, da hat Blizz keine "Imbaklasse" erzeugt... mit dem Deathknight ... ich summe leise das Wort *Balancing*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> hab gehört soviel Schaden haut das nicht rein, wie viel iss es den?


zuviel..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
topic: also ich werd mirs wahrscheinlich nicht holen - kein bock mehr auf wow.. einfach nix neues mehr... klar es gibt ne neue klasse + welt aber so extrem neu ist das nun alles nicht mehr, find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> ich geh mit verstohlenheit in laden und wieder raus.
> 
> *KÖNNT IHR MIR SAGEN WO IN DEUTSCHLAND NAHE DER SCHWEIZ (BASEL) EIN EVENT STATTFINDET?*



Ich würd vorbestellen ansonsten würd ich es in der Metro in Gundelfingen probieren! Da man da nur mit Karte reinkommt dürften die Chancen verstärkt dafür sprechen, dass du noch ein Addon ergatterst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Rabengott schrieb:


> hab gehört soviel Schaden haut das nicht rein, wie viel iss es den?



Wieviel ist was? Schaden oder RL?^^


----------



## Fantal (29. August 2008)

Hoffen das Sqoops pünktlich liefert bei BC war es so und dann halt ACC erweitern Installieren und Patchen und Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Uiui ... ich hoffe mal, da hat Blizz keine "Imbaklasse" erzeugt... mit dem Deathknight ... ich summe leise das Wort *Balancing*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, im PvE ist er schon ganz ok, am meisten hatt er aber Style.... Der allerdings niemals an den Style eines Rabengottes herankommt, daher Tauren Druide.


----------



## Drachnar (29. August 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Uiui ... ich hoffe mal, da hat Blizz keine "Imbaklasse" erzeugt... mit dem Deathknight ... ich summe leise das Wort *Balancing*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also so wie ich das zur zeit sehe hoffe ich das auch nicht, weil der DK ist schon irgendwie Krank was der für Schaden macht. Wenn ich sehe das mein Magier und Schami in bestimmten sachen übelst verschlechtert werden, frage ich mich nur "WIESO"?


----------



## gruselsack (29. August 2008)

ich werde wohl arbeiten und ein paar tage warten frei nach dem motto never play on a patchday. wobei das wohl eher ne woche wird... .


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> *KÖNNT IHR MIR SAGEN WO IN DEUTSCHLAND NAHE DER SCHWEIZ (BASEL) EIN EVENT STATTFINDET?*




An was für ein Event möchtest denn? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte dir dann sagen obs was gibt ^^


MFG


----------



## Secondsight (29. August 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> ich denke ich werde mir zum mittagessen n schnitzel kaufen und ne cola dazu. wahrscheinlich werd ich mir n schwarzes tshirt und shorts anziehn ... hmm welche frisur werd ich mir machen? hmm *grübel* ne ich denke das mit den haaren werd ich stimmungsbedingt entscheiden wenn es soweit ist



rrichtig
^^


----------



## Leptic (29. August 2008)

also ich werd erstmal ganz normal zur schule gehen, dann mitm besten kumpel inne stadt fahrn und installieren, dann aber erst was andres zocken damit wa gleichzeitig anfangen können...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Leptic schrieb:


> also ich werd erstmal ganz normal zur schule gehen, dann mitm besten kumpel inne stadt fahrn.



Horde, Allianz? Orgrimmar? Sturmwind?


----------



## Uranius (29. August 2008)

Hmm wahrscheinlich steh ich wieder mit meinem Neffen um 0 Uhr im Media Markt in der VIP Reihe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon bei BC.


----------



## Traklar (29. August 2008)

Das Game ist vorbestellt mit Nachtlieferung bei Amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So wie ich die kenne ist das Game 5 min nach Mitternacht da. Dann installier ichs, geh online und zock, mit meiner bereits zusammen gestellten Gruppe, Nordend unsicher. Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Mjuu (29. August 2008)

ich werde es mal antesten mich jetzt schon auf den krieg zw. ally und horde freuen -.-


----------



## DRACONICUM (29. August 2008)

die Scherbenwelt unsicher machen und sich auf die Ruhe an diesem Fleckchen der WoW Welt erfreuen.

Und dann ca. 1Woche später wenn alle das Startgebiet verlassen haben WotLK auspacken und überschiffen.

LG Andreas


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. August 2008)

Drachnar schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das zur zeit sehe hoffe ich das auch nicht, weil der DK ist schon irgendwie Krank was der für Schaden macht. Wenn ich sehe das mein Magier und Schami in bestimmten sachen übelst verschlechtert werden, frage ich mich nur "WIESO"?



Eben das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> An was für ein Event möchtest denn? ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja ich hab so videos gesehen von deutschland... wo die läden um 24:00 uhr nachts aufgeht und teilweise sogar leute unterschreiben.

ich glaube in der schweiz gibts des ned..


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (29. August 2008)

Das Addon spieln^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> naja ich hab so videos gesehen von deutschland... wo die läden um 24:00 uhr nachts aufgeht und teilweise sogar leute unterschreiben.
> 
> ich glaube in der schweiz gibts des ned..




Hmm.... glaube ich auch nicht das es das in der Schweiz gibt ^^ wir haben eh schon alles mögliche um die Ohren was Spiele angeht -.-.. diese scheiss Politiker wollen einem aber auch wirklich alles verbieten -.-. Und sie reden alles schlecht -.- besonders die Spiele die ich zocke xD.


Aber wünsche auf der Deutschen Seite viel Spass beim Abendeinkaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hmm.... glaube ich auch nicht das es das in der Schweiz gibt ^^ wir haben eh schon alles mögliche um die Ohren was Spiele angeht -.-.. diese scheiss Politiker wollen einem aber auch wirklich alles verbieten -.-. Und sie reden alles schlecht -.- besonders die Spiele die ich zocke xD.
> 
> 
> Aber wünsche auf der Deutschen Seite viel Spass beim Abendeinkaufe
> ...



ja stimmt... wegen unseren scheiss gesetzen müssen wir sogar auf das feature "werbt einen freund" verzichten...

dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komm doch mit xD


----------



## paslay (29. August 2008)

Ich hoffe das ich mir meins schon am Erscheinungstag abgreifen kann^^!Dann werd ich mir irgendwie Urlaub erbetteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , mich mit essen und trinken eindecken und loslegen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekmir (29. August 2008)

hmm, also ich werde hoffen das der paketdienst ausnahmsweise mal morgens, statt nachmittags kommt! ^^

mfg


----------



## Shadøw !! (29. August 2008)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich Warhammer Online zocken xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> ja stimmt... wegen unseren scheiss gesetzen müssen wir sogar auf das feature "werbt einen freund" verzichten...
> 
> dank dir
> 
> ...




Naja ^^ ich wohne schon 3 stunden von Basel weg xD und dann noch auf Deutschland.. naja xD.. nicht so das ding ^^

Wenn ich jetzt in Basel wohnen würde (Basel 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wäre ich sicher rübergegangen xD.. ^^

Aber wenn ich schon Shops in der nähe habe ^^ kein bock so lange zu reisen ^^ hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (29. August 2008)

1.) Sehen, ob ich eine Schachtel bekomme.

2.) Sehen, ob ich danach meinen Account entsprechend freigeschaltet bekomme.

3.) Ein paar Tage lang gepflegt in den BC-Endregionen (Nethersturm und Schattenmondtal) entspannen.

4.) Anschließend mal schauen, wie lang die Schlangen bei den Mobs noch sind und ggfs. noch ein paar Twinks weiter spielen.

5.) Und nach so zwei, drei Wochen werde ich mir überlegen, ob der Realm noch einen weiteren Todesritter braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde es mithin, wie zu Zeiten von BC, sehr ruhig angehen lassen. Mögen sich andere erstmal auf den Füßen stehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salacras (29. August 2008)

werd aufs vorbestellte Spiel warten, dann installieren und loslegen. So wie viele andere auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber extra Urlaub oder frei nehmen oder ähnliches, nö kommt nicht in Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Reallife geht schliesslich immer vor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Naja ^^ ich wohne schon 3 stunden von Basel weg xD und dann noch auf Deutschland.. naja xD.. nicht so das ding ^^
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt in Basel wohnen würde (Basel 4tw
> 
> ...



ok stimmt au widr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja vellicht gitts jo gar nüd in dr nööchi, denn bstellis halt...


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

entweder ich kauf mir woltk ein paar tage nach dem es erschienen ist oder ich laufe ganz gemüdlich (ist bei mir nur 500meter entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zu mediamarkt und kauf mir das spiel


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> ok stimmt au widr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bisch du schwiizer oder isch das en klägliche versuech gsie, schwiizerdütscherisch z schriibe?^^

MFG


----------



## Ladrion (29. August 2008)

Erstmal werd ichs mir kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann werd ich mir warscheinlich nen DK zu Main char machen ihn auf 80 lvln und meine anderen chars danach auf 80 lvln.


----------



## Gored (29. August 2008)

an diesem tag werde ich wie immer normal ins schule oder labor gehen je nach dem was  ansteht, abends dann ne gemuetliche runde warhammer online zocken, dann das zuvor gekaufte WOTLK installieren und dann hoffen das die ganzen eistee-ferientagwennmamieserlaubt-ichnehmjahresurlaub-kiddys schon schlafen vor ihren rechnern liegen so das ich in aller ruhe den DK leveln kann (krieger is jetzt eindgueltig aus fuer mich )


----------



## fortuneNext (29. August 2008)

Ich stell mich nachts um 0:00 in irgendso einen Geekladen wo ein gigantischer Andrang ist und fange eine endlos lange Diskussion mit dem Verkäufer über Belanglosigkeiten an, um die Spieler zu ärgern. WAR IS COMING!


----------



## trolldich (29. August 2008)

also die ersten 3 level in der scherbenwelt machen und warten bis die startgebiete nicht mehr wegen überfüllung zu sind ^^


----------



## andy31 (29. August 2008)

Ich werde vor dem relese 2 oder 3 tage noch alle quests annemmen die ich noch nicht gemacht habe und sie beenden und nicht abgeben. Wenn dann das addon da ist instalieren, quests abgeben und ab nach Nordend. Aber erst wenn ich von der arbeit komme


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Bisch du schwiizer oder isch das en klägliche versuech gsie, schwiizerdütscherisch z schriibe?^^


Des isch "Baseldütsch"...
... und da Du 3 Stunden von Basel entfernt wohnst, ist es fast logisch, dass Du das fast nicht verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber bezüglich so eines Verkaufsevents... nun ja, ich habe mich zwar auch nicht erkundigt (weil es mich nicht interessiert), aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, sowas machen nur grössere Verkaufsketten (wie MM/Staurn) und dann auch nur in grösseren Städten.
Also ich würde mich an Eurer Stelle vielleicht in Freiburg (Breisgau) mal umhören. Das wäre meines Erachtens das nächste, wo soetwas "möglicherweise" stattfinden könnte. Ansonsten wohl eher weiter weg.

Aber ich denke, solange noch kein konkretes Releasedatum seitens Blizz bekannt ist, wird da auch noch nichts grossartiges von solchen Aktionen angekündigt. Das passiert dann schon noch früh genug.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. August 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Des isch "Baseldütsch"...
> ... und da Du 3 Stunden von Basel entfernt wohnst, ist es fast logisch, dass Du das fast nicht verstehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Basel, Basel..war das nicht der Vorort von Lörrach ?

(sorry für OT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Cavalon (29. August 2008)

Ich werde zu Hause sitzen und Warhammer Online zoggen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Des isch "Baseldütsch"...
> ... und da Du 3 Stunden von Basel entfernt wohnst, ist es fast logisch, dass Du das fast nicht verstehst
> 
> 
> ...



Klar ^^ meine halbe Familie kommt aus Basel aber verstehen tu ich es nicht.. logisch ^^

Informier dich mal zuerst bevor du das behauptest ^^

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kajito (29. August 2008)

Is doch ganz klar was man macht.

Ich zumindest nimm erstmal schön Urlaub (hab noch zuviel), sitze denn schon um 07:00uhr vor meinem Saturn obwohl der erst um 09:30uhr aufmacht und werd denn wie die anderen bekloppten meine reservierte version abholen. also genauso wie bei BC ^^  Da gibt es denn zumindest leute mit denen man sich unterhalten kann^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. August 2008)

Cavalon schrieb:


> Ich werde zu Hause sitzen und Warhammer Online zoggen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WOTLK wird am Erscheinungstag dermaßen episch laggen, das WAR gleich mal mitlaggt, also freu dich nich zu früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eikalein (29. August 2008)

gerüchten zur folge ist die release party am 30. september und release am 16. oktober...

also muss ich mir fix mal ein addon vormerken lassen, damit ich dann an dem tag nur eins machen kann: ZOCKEN!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Basel, Basel..war das nicht der Vorort von Lörrach ?[...]


LOL... nein, nicht ganz. Basel ist der Vorort von Grenzach-Wyhlen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Faimith schrieb:


> Klar ^^ meine halbe Familie kommt aus Basel aber verstehen tu ich es nicht.. logisch ^^ [...]


Na also, Du gibst es ja zu... Du verstehst Deine eigene Familie nicht... tragisch, tragisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nee, sorry. Das war natürlich nicht böse gemeint. Ich wollte eigentlich nur darauf anspielen, dass der Dialektunterschied auf relativ kurze Entfernung verdammt krass sein kann.
Als ich damals nach Zürich gezogen bin, habe ich die ersten paar Monate kein Schwein verstanden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





eikalein schrieb:


> gerüchten zur folge ist die release party am 30. september und release am 16. oktober...[...]


Gerüchten zur Folge ist auch Steve Jobs gestorben... aber im Endeffekt wars dann doch nur ein verfrühter Nachruf der bei Bloomberg veröffentlicht wurde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Code Monkey (29. August 2008)

eikalein schrieb:


> gerüchten zur folge ist die release party am 30. september und release am 16. oktober...
> 
> also muss ich mir fix mal ein addon vormerken lassen, damit ich dann an dem tag nur eins machen kann: ZOCKEN!!
> 
> ...


LOL 16 tage später normal release XD


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Bisch du schwiizer oder isch das en klägliche versuech gsie, schwiizerdütscherisch z schriibe?^^
> 
> MFG



ich bi schwiizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich red ganz sicher nid di dialäkt..


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> LOL... nein, nicht ganz. Basel ist der Vorort von Grenzach-Wyhlen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja du musst auch nicht zu den Zürchern ^^ wenn du was langsames willst geh nach Bern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich verstehe meine Familie tiptop ^^ mein Bürgerort ist in Basel.. nur geboren bin ich in Bülach (ZH).. -.-.. ^^

Und ja der Dialektunterschied ist hart, aber es gibt schon einen Unterschied zwischen Basel Land und Basel Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuffBier (29. August 2008)

kommt drauf an was ich machen will... Natürlich freu ich mich aber ich bin halt kein Freak und würd nicht lieber zocken als zu Saufen, Freundin treffen, beides....

Nene Spass beiseite, ich werds mir kaufen, installieren und mir ein Makro machen dass ich immer wenn ich nen Mob kille aktiviere... (SCHEISSE BIN ICH IMBA!!!!= das Makro)


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> ich bi schwiizer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo kloar ^^ hani gmerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (29. August 2008)

warten bis ich die CD von Amazon geschickt bekomme, installen, nach nordend gehen und erstmal auf 71 leveln, dann nen DK erstellen und so tun als hätte ich des startgebiet noch ned in der beta show gesehen ;D


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. August 2008)

ich glaub ich schiss uff das ganz eventzügs... usser s gitt eins in prattele oder basel... und suscht halt CE kaufe...


----------



## Maurolotschi (29. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Bisch du schwiizer oder isch das en klägliche versuech gsie, schwiizerdütscherisch z schriibe?^^
> 
> MFG


schwizer? vo wo denn? ;-)
<-- Wil bi St. Gallä


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. August 2008)

Entschuldigung an die Schweizer hier

Hinsichtlich der Größe eures Landes, könntet ihr euch da nicht einfach aus dem Fenster lehnen und euch rufend verständigen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> schwizer? vo wo denn? ;-)
> <-- Wil bi St. Gallä




Ez gitz en schwiizer treff do inne ^^

St. Galle.. hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...  naja xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I wohne eigentli efach i somene kliine kaff xD

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Entschuldigung an die Schweizer hier
> 
> Hinsichtlich der Größe eures Landes, könntet ihr euch da nicht einfach aus dem Fenster lehnen und euch rufend verständigen ?
> 
> ...


Lol ^^ Ohrensammler, du bringst mich immer wieder zum schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Entschuldigung an die Schweizer hier
> 
> Hinsichtlich der Größe eures Landes, könntet ihr euch da nicht einfach aus dem Fenster lehnen und euch rufend verständigen ?
> 
> ...



ich ha käni fänschter ich läb im käller und ha sitt 10 joor kei liecht me gseh.. usser natürlich das vom bildschirm...


----------



## Maurolotschi (29. August 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Als ich damals nach Zürich gezogen bin, habe ich die ersten paar Monate kein Schwein verstanden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja, muesch au nöd zu dä "Zürrischnurris" go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Code Monkey (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 langeweile 

Ping


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> ich ha käni fänschter ich läb im käller und ha sitt 10 joor kei liecht me gseh.. usser natürlich das vom bildschirm...



Keine Kellerfenster in der Schweiz?

Naja viel Licht gibts ja eh nicht im Schatten der Berge


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> tja, muesch au nöd zu dä "Zürrischnurris" go
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich lebe zwar i züri, aber gibdr usnahmswiis mal vollkomme recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Keine Kellerfenster in der Schweiz?
> 
> Naja viel Licht gibts ja eh nicht im Schatten der Berge



Woher stammt wohl das Wort Käsebleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... hehe ^^
Und auf diesen Bergen kann man wunderschöhn boarden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Maurolotschi (29. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Entschuldigung an die Schweizer hier
> 
> Hinsichtlich der Größe eures Landes, könntet ihr euch da nicht einfach aus dem Fenster lehnen und euch rufend verständigen ?
> 
> ...


Nein, das werden wir nicht, wir wollen ja nicht die lieben Nachbarn aus Österreich, Italien, Polen, Griechenland und Südafrika stören...

Edith meint: Ja, ich habe die lieben Leute aus gewissen nahöstlichen Ländern absichtlich nicht genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> ich glaub ich schiss uff das ganz eventzügs... usser s gitt eins in prattele oder basel... und suscht halt CE kaufe...


Ich dachte eigentlich auch, dass es damals bei BC-Release auch in Pratteln (MM) ein Event gegeben hätte... aber da täusch ich mich wohl, oder?



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Entschuldigung an die Schweizer hier
> 
> Hinsichtlich der Größe eures Landes, könntet ihr euch da nicht einfach aus dem Fenster lehnen und euch rufend verständigen ?
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht nicht, die Rufe prallen an den Alpen ab und stören den Funkverkehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ausserdem müssen wir ja auch mit unseren Internetleitungen ein wenig angeben... die sind übrigens aus purem Gold! OK, das leitet vielleicht nicht unbedingt am Besten, aber das ist ja egal. Was man hat, hat man... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Schweiz= Wird von Blizzard gnadenlos irgnoriert...


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. August 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ausserdem müssen wir ja auch mit unseren Internetleitungen ein wenig angeben... die sind übrigens aus purem Gold! OK, das leitet vielleicht nicht unbedingt am Besten, aber das ist ja egal. Was man hat, hat man...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pah das sagt gar gar nix. Wenn man das gesamt Land mit 100m Rolle Kabel vernetzt bekommt könnten die auch aus Platin sein mit ner Diamantkruste


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> ich ha käni fänschter ich läb im käller und ha sitt 10 joor kei liecht me gseh.. usser natürlich das vom bildschirm...


Wieso schwirrt in meinem Kopf nun plötzlich wieder das Wort "Kellerkind" herum...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ähh.. naja, egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Maurolotschi schrieb:


> tja, muesch au nöd zu dä "Zürrischnurris" go
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey, jetzt tut mal nicht so, als ob ich eine andere Wahl gehabt hätte. Ausserdem darf ich mir jeden Tag bei der Arbeit schon dumme Sprüche über Zürich anhören (ich bin der einzige Zürcher im Büro... die anderen sind alle aus dem Aargau) *gnarf*
Ich bin immernoch froh, dass ich nicht nach Bern ziehen musste... die sind so mühsam, da hätte ich wohl Selbstmord begangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (29. August 2008)

Berner Selbstmord... Traurig aber wahr... Und ZUUU geil das Bild! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (29. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Pah das sagt gar gar nix. Wenn man das gesamt Land mit 100m Rolle Kabel vernetzt bekommt könnten die auch aus Platin sein mit ne Diamantkruste




ist ned Gold... hab schon x Kilometer Glasfaserkabel verlegt hier in der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scheiss Zeugs... 
*Spielverderber aus Leidenschaft* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber an sich währe es gar nicht mal so abwegig das hier alle Kabel aus Gold sind... Mal ne Petition einreichen das alle Kabel durch Goldkabel ersetzt werden... Kupfer oder Aluminium hat ja jedes Land...

btt:
Wahrscheinlich gar nichts. Werde mir das ganze erst einige Tage später kaufen. Dann ist der Laden nicht mehr so verstopft und die Startgebiete sind auch wieder ein wenig leer geräumt.
Mal schauen...


----------



## youngceaser (29. August 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Erst normal zu Schule dackeln und dann gaaanz sachte zum saturn.........rennen! xDD und mir mein vorbestelltes exemplar abholen^^



ach ne hoffentlich habe ich an dem tag keine schule


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. August 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Wieso schwirrt in meinem Kopf nun plötzlich wieder das Wort "Kellerkind" herum...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



höhö kli dütschi vrarsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (29. August 2008)

Das Spiel ausm Briefkasten nehmen.... Installieren.... alle addons die nimmer gehen runterschmeißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und denn gepflegt weiterleveln =) den Dk fang ich erst an wenn der Main 80 ist... so stell ich mal sicher das das Startgebiet nicht zu überfüllt is =)


----------



## FINDYOU (29. August 2008)

Frau und Kinder rauswerfen! dann neues schloss einbauen und Klingel abschalten ^^

Ne im ernst. Kien LK spielen weil da eh nur chaos issund in ruhe weiterfarmen.

Lg @ all


----------



## René93 (29. August 2008)

Ich laufe zum  ersten c&a und kauf mir noch so ne kuscheljacke damit ich für northrend bereit bin


----------



## soccer1990 (29. August 2008)

Ich werde
mich freuen!

- keine35 (??) &#8364; ausgegeben
- schön gegessen von der Ersparnis von ca 6 Monaten ohne WoW
- schlafen gehen ohne NEEEEEEEED 71




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. August 2008)

soccer1990 schrieb:


> Ich werde
> mich freuen!
> 
> - keine35 (??) € ausgegeben
> ...



langweilig


----------



## Faimith (29. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> langweilig



/signed xD

Der Typ hat doch kein leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD *lach*


----------



## alene85 (29. August 2008)

ich werde am erscheinungstag von wotlk in den laden gehen meine restlichen 35 euro zahlen (habe vor ein jahr schon 5euro gezahlt 'vorbestellung)
dan werde ich es instalieren und einen todesritter twink machen (habe schon ein weiblichen damage dealer als mainchar)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (29. August 2008)

MEDIAMARKT! ich bin doch nicht blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WotLk, das kauf ich euch ab!


----------



## syion (29. August 2008)

ich werd war zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (29. August 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry für OT. Ist mal jemandem aufgefallen, von wem das Bild ist?

"By Roger MacPhail" ? Zufall?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rubinion (29. August 2008)

ich werde, wie bei bc, mir eine nummer ziehen und mich in der schlange zum mob verhauen anstellen, 
an der nächstgelegenen queststelle.

eingedeckt mit einer großen kanne kaffee und einem berg kuchen ^^

dat rubi


----------



## Randy Orton (29. August 2008)

wahrscheinlich werd ich arbeiten^^


----------



## Karius (29. August 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jow wie die Frage schon sagt: Was macht ihr am Tag wo WotLk erscheint? Werdet ihr euch freinehmen, mit Reserven an lebensmitteln zudecken, gar nix etc.
> 
> Habe nix gefunden per Suche, also statt "Gibts schon" o.ä. zu posten , gebt lieber nen Link.



Bestimmt nicht wow zocken und mit 30 anderen Spielern auf einen von 20 benötigten Questmobs warten. ^^


----------



## Boboinblack (29. August 2008)

Ich werde Arbeiten und ich werde es mir sicherlich nicht sofort kaufen. Erstmal abwarten, was da aus der Entwicklung rauskommt, hab da schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Grimbartor (29. August 2008)

Lass mich überraschen wie's wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde es mir bestimmt ihrgendwo noch bestellen falls es noch möglich ist, Ansonsten wohl abwarten und Tee trinken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Sobald Ich es wohl habe eher einen Todesritter speilen als zu 20 an einem Mob zu kleben.


----------



## VvCHandavV (29. August 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht wow zocken und mit 30 anderen Spielern auf einen von 20 benötigten Questmobs warten. ^^



Ich werde sicher sobald ich kann spielen (arbeiten muss man ja auch noch^^), aber ich werde Nethersturm meine ganzen Quests nachholen, die ich extra ausgelassen habe, teils schon fertig und teils noch offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe nicht allzuviele andere denken genauso wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anubis89 (29. August 2008)

Urlaub


----------



## Drénus (29. August 2008)

Sobald es draußen ist nach Saturn spazieren das restlcihe Geld bezahlen nach Hause installen und gleich mal nen DK erschaffen muhehehe....


----------



## Galain (29. August 2008)

Ich werde ... vielleicht erst einmal abwarten. Wenn der Gamestop Händler meines Vertrauens meine optionierte Sammleredition vor Ort hat, hole ich mir diese ab, patche meine Version vom Brennenden Kreuzzug auf Zorn des Lichkönigs  und schaue mal wie das so im Startgebiet zu Nordend abgeht. Wenn es ähnlich chaotisch ist, wie zur letzten Erweiterung, dann warte ich eher noch ne Woche auf zwei und erfreu mich dann an ungehetztem Spielvergnügen beim Hochspielen meines Charakters.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (29. August 2008)

Mosebi schrieb:


> 1, 2 Wochen später holen oder zu Weihnachten wünschen.


Wie, du willst bis Weihnachten 2009 warten?
Nach der Ankündigung des Contentpatches 3.0.2 ist definitiv klar, dass es dieses Jahr nicht mehr kommt!


----------



## wowsenfdazu (29. August 2008)

Ich werd mir dieses mal 2 CE kaufen - eine nach ein wenig Wartezeit auf ebay verscheuern und die andere installieren.

In Northrend werd ich mit meinem Jäger die 80 anstreben - erst dann die Startquest vom DK angehen, wenns dort etwas ruhiger und entspannter zu geht.
Und sobald der dann zum Revoluzzer wird, kündige ich meinen Account.

Alternativ verscheuer ich ihn auch auf ebay

Spiele wow -mit Pausen- seit März 2005 und irgendwann muss Schluss sein


----------



## Wray (29. August 2008)

wahrscheinlich nicht zuhause sein, und auch nciht spielen wollen, die erste woche über wenn alles neue voll mit leuten ist, da warte ich lieber paar tage bis sich das gelegt hat weil sowas wie am anfang von bc muss ich mir nich nochmal geben


----------



## Zanthos (29. August 2008)

Hoffen, dass WotLK am Release geliefert wird und die neuen Gebiete genießen.


----------



## Jiwari (29. August 2008)

Raknarok schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich dazu entschließen, mit WoW endgültig aufzuhören ^^



Hm...die Idee klingt gut...könnt ich mich mit anfreunden


----------



## Drénus (29. August 2008)

Naja ich denek mal nicht das es nächstes Jahr kommt, ich meine wie lang hatts gedauert als BC vor dem letzten Großen Patch raus kam?

und es ist noch eine menge Zeit wir haben immerhin ende August! Es sind noch ein paar Monate bis 09.


----------



## Oronarc (29. August 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Naja ich denek mal nicht das es nächstes Jahr kommt, ich meine wie lang hatts gedauert als BC vor dem letzten Großen Ptach raus kam?
> 
> und es sit noch eien menge Zeit wir haben immerhin Ende August! Es sind noch ein paar Monate bis 09.



Tja, nur sind wird laut bluepost von vorgestern (mmo-champion.com) der patch "bald" auf den testserver gespielt werden (bald- da noch nicht alles fertig ist, wohl mitte september) und dort MEHR ALS ZWEI MONATE getestet werden. dann sind wir also bei mitte november, anfang dezember und die zeit bis zum jahresende wird zu knapp. es wird so wie bei bc kommen, mitte januar, ich vermute aber eher anfang februar. auf jeden fall nicht mehr dieses jahr. die ursprüngliche ankündigung blizzards war VOR der ankündigung des inhaltpatches 3.0.2


----------



## Plakner (29. August 2008)

Hmm....werd wohl zocken wa


----------



## Winn (29. August 2008)

Naja ich denk mal ich werd losgehn...es kaufen...es auspacken... es installieren... und zocken^^

Ganz logisch ne^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## megatoeter (29. August 2008)

naja ganz einfach. ich werds mir sicher nicht antun verstohlenheit zu aktivieren oder irgendeine unnötige falle zu legen oder sonstiges.
wer sowas schreibt hat doch keine ahnung.
ich schick einfach meine sukki rein. die holt mir das game schon und wenn an der kasse ein mann sitzt bekomm ichs auch noch gratis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chief94 (29. August 2008)

ich werd ma gemütlich in die schule gehn, ein freund kauft mir und ihm selber Wotlk und wegen finanziellen schwierigkeiten kan ich erst im dezember zocken. aber freu mich scho drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (29. August 2008)

Ich werde es, wie bei BC schon, eins bis zwei Tage früher haben. Um Mitternacht, des Erscheinungstags,  einloggen und die freien Levelgebiete genießen.
Schon schön als Freiberufler seine Arbeit selbst einteilen zu können und dennoch mehr zu verdienen als viele im Angestelltenverhälltniss.


----------



## Zwergjaeger (29. August 2008)

ich werds mir nicht holen und noch ein paar tage warten, damit da nich alles so überfüllt ist. im rl sowie auf den servern.
aber dauert doch eh noch


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. August 2008)

soccer1990 schrieb:


> Ich werde
> mich freuen!
> 
> - keine35 (??) € ausgegeben
> ...


Meine Güte, sind hier wieder Freaks im Forum unterwegs... echt schlimm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Tahult schrieb:


> Sorry für OT. Ist mal jemandem aufgefallen, von wem das Bild ist?
> 
> "By Roger MacPhail" ? Zufall?
> 
> ...


Sorry, ich bin wohl irgendwie auf der Leitung festgebrannt... aber ich versteh nicht ganz, was Du sagen willst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drénus (29. August 2008)

Ocian hasts gut^^
Hauptsache man kann gemütlich Spielen ohne störungen und spass haben.


----------



## Amathaon (29. August 2008)

mich freuen dass ich nich wieder nen itemverfall hab und gemütlich was mit freunden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (29. August 2008)

Die Frage ist leicht beantwortet. Früh aufstehen.^^


----------



## Drénus (29. August 2008)

Oder noch besser....

Kaffee

Bufft dich mit einem Ausdauer buff der dich die nächsten 5 Stunden wach hält!


----------



## Gott92 (29. August 2008)

wenns so is wie bei bc werden mein bruder und ich nach der schule SOFORT zum media markt fahren rein rennen und gugn obs das noch gibt :-P dann heim installieren    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na und dann erstmal todesritter anfangen find die quests einfach nur klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (29. August 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin wohl irgendwie auf der Leitung festgebrannt... aber ich versteh nicht ganz, was Du sagen willst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn "Phail" so ausgesprochen wird, wie ich denke -> Phail = Fail ... ^^


----------



## Drénus (29. August 2008)

Yeaaah

Endlich mal ein Mensch der genau das gleiche denkt =P


----------



## Scrätcher (29. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich werde es, wie bei BC schon, eins bis zwei Tage früher haben. Um Mitternacht, des Erscheinungstags,  einloggen und die freien Levelgebiete genießen.
> Schon schön als Freiberufler seine Arbeit selbst einteilen zu können und dennoch mehr zu verdienen als viele im Angestelltenverhälltniss.




ja ja ja... ärger uns nur.... da drängt sich doch die Frage auf: Kann man auch Mods auf Ignore setzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimosabe (29. August 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jow wie die Frage schon sagt: Was macht ihr am Tag wo WotLk erscheint? Werdet ihr euch freinehmen, mit Reserven an lebensmitteln zudecken, gar nix etc.
> 
> Habe nix gefunden per Suche, also statt "Gibts schon" o.ä. zu posten , gebt lieber nen Link.




da sie mit der zaubermacht eh den rest der vom guten wow übrig blieb zerstören, werde ich wahrscheinlich mein normales leben weiterführen.


----------



## Fumacilla (29. August 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Oder noch besser....
> 
> Kaffee
> 
> Bufft dich mit einem Ausdauer buff der dich die nächsten 5 Stunden wach hält!



Kaust die die Kaffebohnen roh? mich hält nichma ne Kanne 5 std wach oO


----------



## Donner (29. August 2008)

> Was macht ihr am Tag wo WotLk erscheint?



Warhammer-Online Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Degronas (29. August 2008)

Donner schrieb:


> Warhammer-Online Zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr schön!
Genau das werde ich nämlich auch machen.

WoW ist Geschichte, War is coming... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. August 2008)

Degronas schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Genau das werde ich nämlich auch machen.
> 
> WoW ist Geschichte, War is coming...
> ...



Schonwieder so Toilettenparolen! Das wurde auch schon bei Aoc gesagt! Nix gegen Warhammer aber beweisen muß es sich trotzdem erstmal! Davon abgesehen, wüßte nicht warum jemand wechseln sollte dem PvE Spaß macht....


----------



## Ghost305 (29. August 2008)

Weiß schon jemand wann genau der release sein wird?Vlt habe ich dann ja schon betriebsurlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (29. August 2008)

Cyberhool schrieb:


> je nachdem was das fuer ein tag ist... zum sport gehen, freunde treffen, saufen, mit freundin treffen, arbeiten...  und wenn ich dann noch ne stunde zeit habe bissl spielen... wenn nicht dann erst am naechsten tag... wenn dann nicht... erst am folge tag usw.




Ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Chronon (29. August 2008)

mal eine frage. Kann man irgendwo nachgucken Wo genau diese Media Markt events stattfinden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masagana (29. August 2008)

Ob ich dss Spiel um Mitternacht habe oder 1 Woche danach ist mir egal. Obwohl, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auf Q-Mobs warten kann nix 


Auf jeden Fall: 

WotLK kaufen, STOP

25 Q annehmen (69er und 70er in Nethersturm und Schattenmondtal) alle machen, STOP

WotLk installieren, EXP kassieren und ab nach Nordend und wieter lvln (falls Mobs da sind) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



so long


----------



## Albatou (29. August 2008)

@Topic

Warhammer spielen.


----------



## Lisutari (29. August 2008)

Kannst du bitte deinen Avatar entfernen Yagilius? Der ist ein bischen...naja, anstößig


----------



## Shenobe (29. August 2008)

Ich denke mal ich werde am Releasetag arbeiten und dann mal schauen ob nachmittags mein Paket in der Post ist, wenn nicht wart ich noch nen Tag.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (29. August 2008)

Ich werde arbeiten gehen und dann gegen 18 Uhr das Game installieren und mich dann bestimmt ärgern weil die Server überlastet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unterly (29. August 2008)

Ich lach alle WOW Opfer aus und spiel Warhammer Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pwnd


----------



## Areson (29. August 2008)

Was soll man an diesem Tag schon machen? Warhammer Online spielen natürlich! WAR KOMMT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (29. August 2008)

da ich mir - als schüler - nicht wirklich frei nehmen kann (ok ich kann krank machen.....gute idee ^^) werde ich wohl nachdem es angekommen ist (habe vorbestellt - hoffe ja das ich es am selben tag kriege wie alle die es so kaufen...) gleich mal einen DK machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (will einen tank auf hohem lvl, will aber keinen hoch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....

naja sonst werde ich mich wahrsch. mit essen, getränken und snacks eindecken und dann zocken bis die schwarte kracht ^^ (erst mal DK-Startgebiet abschließen und sehen ob er mir liegt und dann meine twinks hoch ziehen (warsch. als erstes meine magierin (main) und dann jägerin und priesterin.....)


mfg LAX
ps: und ihr? ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. August 2008)

ich geh verstohlen mache taschendiebstahl beim verkaufer hol das spiel aus seiner tasche und sprinte mit entrinnen und MdS weg^^


----------



## Sreal (29. August 2008)

hmmm ganz einfach, meinen dk nach oben ziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man kennt den satz ja "never play on patch day.. and never never never ever ever never!! play on release day!!!11elf" ;D


----------



## Minicooli (29. August 2008)

Wahrscheinlich zur Schule gehn und mir mein reserviertes Addon in der Mittagspause abholen D:


----------



## Drumexister (29. August 2008)

Aufstehen - > Frühstücken/Fernsehen -> Schule (ausser es ist wochenende oder frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) -< nach hause gehen - Hausaufgaben -> Eltern umbringen -> Geld nehmen -> WotlK kaufen -> den rest meiens lebens bis zum nächsten addon WotlK zocken und 100 chars auf jedem server auf 80 bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merphidros (29. August 2008)

Naja ich werde höchstwarscheinlich meinen Hexer Umskillen auf dämo wegen Dämo gestallt XD dann einen DK erstellen und den zocken bis der 70 is dann is meine hexe wider dran XD    und habs auch vorbestelltXD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (29. August 2008)

Denke mal sofort anfangen auf 80 zu lvln^^ Habe nicht das gefühl wie von classic wow auf bc das ich es nicht haben möchte


----------



## Smoleface (29. August 2008)

Ab zur Hordenstadt und als Schurke mit meinem 79 weiteren schurken die Hordler davon abzubringen in Nordend zu questen! Addon wird erst 1 Monate später geholt. Es bringts eh nicht zu Beginn, da man sowieso nie einen Mob sehen wird.


Grüsse


----------



## Mofeist (29. August 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Ab zur Hordenstadt und als Schurke mit meinem 79 weiteren schurken die Hordler davon abzubringen in Nordend zu questen! Addon wird erst 1 Monate später geholt. Es bringts eh nicht zu Beginn, da man sowieso nie einen Mob sehen wird.
> 
> 
> Grüsse




*g*


----------



## Pacmaniacer (29. August 2008)

also ich erinner mich dunkel an den Releasetag der nintendo Wii

2 Kumperls wollten sich Wii holen

OMG

morgens halb 10 vorm karstadt ca 80 leute

naja 10 uhr machte er auf alle stürmten die rolltreppe runter

und rannten zum stand von der Wii wo ein verkäufer stand und brüllt ganz laut halt

alle blieben stehen (was mich sehr wunderte) und dann sagt er das die meisten vorbestellt seien und sie nur 3 stück rausgeben konnten und von den 80 leuten war nicht einer der vorbesteller xD

naja die vorbesteller hatten dann zwar ne wii aber keine sachen dazu weil die haben die leute gekauft die da warn.

ich habs gechillt ein jahr später gemacht und dick rabatt bekommen. nun gut so lang werd ich mit Woltk nicht warten ich guck halt das ich es auch kaufe aber mir den patch online schon ziehe damit ich nur noch acc ändern brauch ^^

und dann erstmal kräuter farmen da ich ja auf 390 bin und einen kleinen vorsprung habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Paci


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

ich werde nicht am erscheinungstag vor dem laden campen oder sowas, sondern einfach ganz ruhig ne woche später oder so in dem zeitraum (oder wenn es dann verfügbar ist xD) es mir holen , reicht ja immer noch^^


----------



## Mondryx (29. August 2008)

Ich werd wohl in den Abiturvorbereitungen stecken und erst einige Monate später mit WotLK anfangen, dafür kann ich jetzt schon BETA spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgroz (29. August 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Uiui ... ich hoffe mal, da hat Blizz keine "Imbaklasse" erzeugt... mit dem Deathknight ... ich summe leise das Wort *Balancing*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich vor ein paar Wochen schon gedacht: Der Todesritter, Schamane der Neuzeit. Imba bis zum Gehtnichmehr und so lang generft, bis man eben doch merkt, dass man nur 2 Möglichkeiten hat: A: auf Tank skillen (im Schamifall auf Heilung) B: Char löschen und nen Mage spielen. >.<


----------



## Thersus (29. August 2008)

Vermutlich Arbeiten und in der Zeit in der ich nicht Arbeite WAR zocken.


----------



## wuschel21 (29. August 2008)

ich werde meienn acc vk wen ich dan mal lv 80bin und und so c.a 90jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neine ien ich werde warscheinlich Saturn gehen und mir wotlk holen (alle anderen werden weggeboxt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aliera (29. August 2008)

Vermutlich mit meiner Freundin schlafen...


----------



## Crâshbâsh (29. August 2008)

Ich gange den Media Markt und warte bis er nen ticket schreibt und ich das Spiel bekomme *gg*


----------



## shogoki (29. August 2008)

werde denk ich mal auchn bissl zocken meinen schreibtisch Kühlschrank mit redbull aufstocken und schaun wie lang es geht^^ denke das die server mal wieder öfters down sind so das man erst nach 3-4 tagen flüssig zocken kann=( naja mal schaun^^


mfg


----------



## Bierpimp! (29. August 2008)

Joar werde gemütlich aufstehen zum briefkasteb gehn spiel rausnehmen installieren mich drüber aufregen tausende patches runterladen zu müssen und vll währendessen wieder pennen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und sonst mit meinem pala 1 lvl machen mit meinem krieger 2^^
udn wieder pennen gehn hab ja schliesslich dann urlaub muhahahahahaha.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Torki_ (30. August 2008)

Ich werd mir WotlK kaufen und dannach mit 80 70ger ganken die noch nicht Wotlk haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (30. August 2008)

Da ich .. ab Montag wieder Schule haben werde, werd ich das so machen, dass ich erst einmal paar Tage drauf verzichten werden muss. 2 -3 Tage später, ich fahre gechillt mit dem Fahrrad zu Saturn oder so und hols mir dann. Wenn ich dann zu Hause bin darf ich dann nochma mehr als 2 - 3 Stunden auf jedenfalls warten xD ... hatte von nem Kumpel nen Alpha Key bekommen .. als ich mir den Client downloaden wollte, stand da: "Geschätzte Zeit !! 7 !! Stunden" .. ich dacht nur wtf .. ich hoffe das lag nur daran das das alles inoch ziemlicdh verbugt ist ^^


denn wenn nicht :S


----------



## Mab773 (30. August 2008)

auf den postboten warten, der mir mein wotlk bringt ^^


----------



## Valdos Theolos (30. August 2008)

Wie es aussieht mein GB feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(27.11 mom. erscheinungstermin - inoffiziel)


----------



## crizzle (30. August 2008)

also ich mach auf jedenfall schule blau scheiss auf alles... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bbs - who cares =D

Wotlk FTW ! ! !   40&#8364; Sollte das addon dann kosten oder?  Achja und nartürlich erst mal Cola / Bier / Energy Drink und massig an Essen auf vorrat kaufen^^...


achja, account erweitern spiel installieren und leveln bis zur körperlichen ernüchtigung^^


----------



## Latharíl (30. August 2008)

n dummes gesicht un n wahnsinnig guten eindruck


----------



## Erebod (30. August 2008)

ich werde mir 2wochen urlaub nehmen um halb 10 los zum mediamarkt gehn das ich ja einer der ersten bin und  dan nen kaffee trinken mir die collecters hol auch wen es dafür tote geben muss  mit 180 nach hause fahren WotLK intalln und zocken *lach*



PS: JAAAAAAAAAA macht mich alls wow süchtiger nieder wen ihr langeweile habt

edit: und 2 paletten redbull und 10packungen Tiefkühl pizza holen  xD


----------



## Darkdamien (30. August 2008)

auf den postboten warten, anzocken und je nachdem was es für ein tag ist entweder weiterzocken oder arbeiten oder sonst was...


----------



## djbarti (30. August 2008)

Ich habe mir es schon vorbestellt. Wenn ich es dann habe werde ich erstmal die install reihe durchführen (die immer so langwierig ist) und dann hab ich von meiner familie frei bekommen (frau spielt es ja auch).

Neuer Charakter als Todesritter ( ordentlch auf Blut geskillt) und los gehts. 

!!! Achtung !!!
An den Tag bitte nicht ansprechen bin zu beschäftigt


----------



## mausepaul (30. August 2008)

Ich werde - nachdem ich mein Tagewerk erledigt habe - mich an den Rechner setzen, ihn hochfahren, mich mit einem Getränk versorgen, einmal tief durchatmen und dann werde ich...












...mich nach Mittelerde begeben !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxkabalxx (30. August 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Ich werde - nachdem ich mein Tagewerk erledigt habe - mich an den Rechner setzen, ihn hochfahren, mich mit einem Getränk versorgen, einmal tief durchatmen und dann werde ich...
> 
> ...mich nach Mittelerde begeben !!!
> 
> ...



 Jeha, das machst du richtig ! Ich werde an dem Tag durchs All fliegen und nebenbei grinsend  WoW Foren lesen mit Themen wie: "Sind die Server jetzt down oder wie was...schon wieder on?"


----------



## Topsecret (30. August 2008)

Ich grins mir eins 
Spiele noch bis ende September WoW, und wechsle dann zu Warhammer.
Warum ?? 
Weil ich einfach nur WoW gespielt habe um die Zeit bis zu einem ebenbürtigen Nachfolger von DAoC zu überbrücken.
Bin einfach ein Fan von großen RVR Schlachten, und WoW bietet mir PVP mässig einfach nichts, aber netten PVE Content hat es schon.

Gruß


----------



## Ridiculous (30. August 2008)

werde meinen account bei Blizzard quitieren


----------



## Lichtdrache (30. August 2008)

Ich werde todesritter machen etwas danmit zocken und dann mit meinen druidenmain bis zum maxlvl durchzocken und dann mal sehn was noch läuft.


----------



## Nimophelio (30. August 2008)

Die ganzen WoW Spieler auslachen, WAR Squig Treiba spielen und dann nach einer Woche von WAR wieder nach WoW wechseln...


----------



## Aranie (30. August 2008)

Ich werde beim Erscheinungstag weiter Warhammer Online spielen <3. Was ich bisher gesehen hab ist einfach der hammer und das pvp gefällt mir einfach viel besser als bei WoW. Daher wird mein Acc dann auslaufen.


----------



## Atroniss (30. August 2008)

Wenn Warhammer mich nicht überzeugt(bin PvPler) dann werde ich meine Mage weiter leveln und meine HExer mit meinen Kumpel zusammen. Ich werde mir aber richtig zeit lassen.Alles erkunden und gucken wie sich das geändet hat von der beta. bin derzeit nen Todesritter am zoggen, der ist fast 80, die Klasse werde ich dann auch noch leveln, aber erst in halben Jahr oder so, da bestimmt tausende den spielen werden.


----------



## Dragull (30. August 2008)

am erscheinungs tag werde ich erst mal nach saturn gehen und es kaufen , dann werde ich schnell nach hause fahren , dann wir der pc hochgefahren und die 3 dvd's in die laufwerke geschoben und ca 3std installiert, danach noch mal 5std up gedatet .so game ist in der finalversion auf mein pc und nach der langen warte zeit ist der tag schon so vorran geschritten das  ich jetzt schlafen muss und leider mein Todesriter erst ein tag später das licht der WoW-welt zeigen kann .

so das wa in etwa mein erster tag mit WotLK


----------



## Hellacopter (30. August 2008)

Das gleiche wie bei Burning Crusade... Installierern und noch ne Woche in den "alten" Gebieten rumrennen, Daylies machen etc. Erfahrung gibts dafür auch nur wird das nicht so überfüllt sein wie die 2 Startgebiete in Northrend.
Ansonsten wird mein Leben aber ganz normal weitergehen, warum auch nicht?


----------



## Stoffii (30. August 2008)

also ich geh um 12 uhr zur release party zum gamestop (sankt pölten, österreich), dann gleich dort mal account freischalten und dann erst installieren und zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Illaya (30. August 2008)

Also ich geh zum Gamestop und hols mir wegen Vorbestellung...

dann geh ich nach hause und jenach dem wie es steht zock ich dann, oder treff mich mit meiner freundin, paar freunden, etc.
halt RL > WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (30. August 2008)

zum glück wohne ich in einem Kaff^^ ich geh nach der schule(also wenn ich überhaupt schule habe an dem tag) nach Saturn und gehe langsam durch die leeren Gänge schlendernd zum WoW regal entnehmen eine der 50 übrigen Versionen, schleiche zurück zur Kasse...bezahle gemächlich, denn schlangen gibt es nicht...und begebe mich dann nach hause...installieren und zocken, denke erstmal DK erstellen und dann aber mit dem Jäger weiter questen in Northrend.


----------



## Kofineas (30. August 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Die ganzen WoW Spieler auslachen, WAR Squig Treiba spielen und dann nach einer Woche von WAR wieder nach WoW wechseln...



hmm ich werde WAR erst eine Chance geben wenn es fertig ist, nicht die halbe sch*** die die auf den markt bringen...
große Unverschämtheit, diese Entscheidung mit nur 2 Hauptstädten und 4 fehlenden klassen die teilweise in der beta spielbar waren an den Start zu gehen...
Bis dahin werde ich mit WoW mehr Spaß haben^^ aber wow und war kann man eh meiner Meinung nach nicht vergleichen, allein vom Spielgefühl.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. August 2008)

Raknarok schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich dazu entschließen, mit WoW endgültig aufzuhören ^^




/sign^^ das gleiche werde ich auch machen null bock mehr auf WoW xD


----------



## Phobius (30. August 2008)

Was ich nicht machen werde ist WotLK zu kaufen / installieren.

Ich entsinne mich noch an die Lags und das Gedrängel beim Release vom TBC *gg*
Und das hab ich derzeit aufm Beta-Server und das reicht mir fürs erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die andere Frage ist auch ob ich mir die Erweiterung holen werde. Die Beta sieht zwar recht vielversprechend aus, da ich aber aufgrund der Lags nur wenig spiele und dann eher auf die Technik etc. achte kann ich noch nicht sagen ob WotLK ein Grund ist wieder aktiv WoW zu spielen.


----------



## neo1986 (30. August 2008)

Ich werd Wotlk installieren und spielen wat sonst?


----------



## Dragonfire64 (30. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hoffen das das ganze so erscheint während man keine Berufsschule hat, und die restlichen Ferien fürs Jahr draufhauen.
> 
> Dann ab vor den Laden ^^ Zelt aufstellen.. warten..
> 
> ...




Süsss :> du bist also n Mage-Rogua ja? =) *faimith spontan knuffen muss* tschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werds mir ausm briefkasten ziehn, da amazon mir versprochen hat, wenn ich vorbezahle bekomme ichs bei release, so ich hab bezahlt und mein versprechen gehalten, jetzt is noch amazon mit seinem versprechen dran^^ Ging aber bei bc auch ohne probleme, werd nur ordentlich vorschlafen weil neeed dann gaaaaanz viel zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Drago


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. August 2008)

bin noch schüler werde es am erscheinungstag kaufen und gleich nen dk machen und meinen main lvln
also was man so am erscheinungstag macht
sonst nix


----------



## pixeljedi (30. August 2008)

ChanceW schrieb:


> um 23:30uhr zum mediamarkt gehen, und um mitternacht mit aspekt des geparden reinrennen, frostfalle legen und mir gleich ein exemplar schnappen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




MMD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (30. August 2008)

Werde mir Freinehmen, hab noch 15 Urlaubstage dieses Jahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und einmal Nachts um 12 dabei sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (30. August 2008)

Ich werds mir schön am 2ten oder 3ten tag kaufn ganz gemütlich... . dann meinen hunter weiter lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und alles auf mich wirken lassn bei ner schönen playlist disturbed^^. also es wird alles ganz entspannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Durotan lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (30. August 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> ich werd an irgend n event gehen von media markt wahrscheinlich.. wisst ihr wo so ein event stattfindet?



Ich würde mal darauf Tippen bei dem MediaMarkt deines Vertrauens^^... Wo sonst Mediamarkt Spezial beim Saturn :=)? Denken ftw^^


----------



## H4mst3r (30. August 2008)

Ich werd erstmal schön Fallout 3 zocken und nach 2-3 Tagen WotLK, weil ich kein Bock auf die anfangs so überfüllten Gebiete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celga (30. August 2008)

Ich hab mir das Spiel vorbestell un werde es in ruhe abends oder mittags abholen gehen und villeicht schon mal rein schauen,
da ich noch Schüler bin wird das schwer mit lange Spielen deswegen fang ich erst richtig am WOchenende an.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. August 2008)

wotlk kaufen versuchen^^


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

> saufen, mit freundin treffen


Ich möchte mal nicht deine Freundin sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, was ich da mache... hmmm.... wenn es in der Woche ist steh ich frühs auf, geh zur Schule, danach mach ich Hausaufgaben, lerne, mach das was ich sonst immer mache. Das ganze mache ich die ganzen darauffolgenden 6 Tage, dann gehe ich ganz easy zum MediMax und kauf mir das mittlerweile nicht mehr ausverkaufte WotLK.
Dann renne ich nach Hause, installiere es und.... level mir Inschriftenkunde bis 375.
DANN mach ich mir dann nen Todesritter (ich hoffe es ist dann auch nicht mehr gaaanz so voll) auf lvl 70 und daaaan gehe ich mit meiner Priesterin nach Nordend (wo es mittlerweile auch nicht mehr soooo voll ist) und level sie dort bis 80.
Daaaaan level ich meine Todesritt.... wie? Ach, ich höre gerade, dass euch das garnichts interessiert.
Also mach ich mal *Winke winke*


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (30. August 2008)

Vermutlich in die Schule gehen, unds mir irgendwann im laufe des Folgenden monats kaufen, da ich eh noch keinen 70er habe.


----------



## softcake_orange (30. August 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jow wie die Frage schon sagt: Was macht ihr am Tag wo WotLk erscheint? Werdet ihr euch freinehmen, mit Reserven an lebensmitteln zudecken, gar nix etc.
> 
> Habe nix gefunden per Suche, also statt "Gibts schon" o.ä. zu posten , gebt lieber nen Link.



WAR spielen natürlich...


----------



## Areson (30. August 2008)

> Dann renne ich nach Hause, installiere es und.... level mir Inschriftenkunde bis 375.



Du kannst "Schriftgelehrter" bereits vor dem Addon bis auf 375 leveln. Der Beruf kommt schon mit dem nächsten Patch. Du kannst also gleich mit dem Todesritter anfangen, so wie 95% der ganzen WoW Zocker auch. 


WAR kommt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pimpler (30. August 2008)

hm am erscheinungstag von wotlk?
naja ein packet annehmen, auf machen, ne kleine disc in den rechner schieben, ne halbe stunde warten und schlieslich wiederholen was ich in der beta getan hab^^


----------



## Realtec (30. August 2008)

aufstehen, duschen , anziehen, in bus einsteigen, zur arbeit fahren, warten bis arbeit zuende istX.x, nach hause mitm bus fahren und (wenn überhaupt zocken) WAR daddeln xP

sorry aber der thread fragte was ich am release tag mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (30. August 2008)

ich bin auch noch schüler und schreibe grade mit einen gebrochenen arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja also wenn schule da is dann zur schule gehen warten bis zuende is dann zur megacompanie gehen vieleicht spiel kaufen wenn es das da noch gibt und spielen ^^ 



oder wenns es das spiel nivht gibt dann bei meinen bruder zugucken der hat das bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Warum manche Leute glauben sie sind unheimlich lustig wenn sie zum 30 mal posten zu der Zeit WAR zu spielen?


----------



## Realtec (30. August 2008)

damit leute wie DU sich drüber aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Polllllllllle (30. August 2008)

*Ich kann euch aus sicherer Quelle sagen, dass das Add-On frühestens MÄRZ rauskommen wird!*
Diese Information beziehe ich von einem guten Freund, der zudem einer der GMs von Madmortem ist! Also könnt ihr euch alle noch gedulden!

Ahja, zum Thema: Vermutlich mal Aufstehen, frühstücken, mit dem Zug zur Schule fahren, mich zu tode langweilen, anschließend wieder heim, keine HÜ machen und einfach nur mit meinem Mage weiterhin Urfeuer farmen gehen! Weiß nicht ob ich mir WOTLK überhaupt kaufen werde, da man die frisöre, den inschriftendödel und einiges anderes eh schon vor WotLK haben werden kann, und ich persönlich keinen Reiz in Northend, Dalaran und den DKs habe!

Also, viel Spaß euch noch beim warten und dem Zeugs eben.

So far...


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

> Du kannst "Schriftgelehrter" bereits vor dem Addon bis auf 375 leveln.


Will ich aber nich O_ô

@polllllllllle : *hust*


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> damit leute wie DU sich drüber aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich reg mich ja nicht darüber auf, ich find es nur intressant das es immer wieder gepostet wird,nützsich mit der Zeit ja leider ab


----------



## Bloodthorn (30. August 2008)

Mein bestelltes spielchen ausm briefkasten holen. Zum Supermarkt meines vertrauens gehen ne neue schachtel ziggaretten holen und dann schööön und in ruhe daddeln.


----------



## Acid_1 (30. August 2008)

Polllllllllle schrieb:


> *Ich kann euch aus sicherer Quelle sagen, dass das Add-On frühestens MÄRZ rauskommen wird!*
> Diese Information beziehe ich von einem guten Freund, der zudem einer der GMs von Madmortem ist! Also könnt ihr euch alle noch gedulden!
> 
> Ahja, zum Thema: Vermutlich mal Aufstehen, frühstücken, mit dem Zug zur Schule fahren, mich zu tode langweilen, anschließend wieder heim, keine HÜ machen und einfach nur mit meinem Mage weiterhin Urfeuer farmen gehen! Weiß nicht ob ich mir WOTLK überhaupt kaufen werde, da man die frisöre, den inschriftendödel und einiges anderes eh schon vor WotLK haben werden kann, und ich persönlich keinen Reiz in Northend, Dalaran und den DKs habe!
> ...


(zum vorpost siehe seite 13)

na wenn das so ist^^ dann kann ich noch meinen hunter auf 70 lvln, mir T6 farmen und dann, wenn ich mir das add-on gekauft habe nach northend gehn, und das erste grüne item anziehn das ich finde, weils besser als mein T6 is. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ihn auf 68 lvln, dann einen auf 55 damit ich dk werden kann und dann mit dem dann auf lvl 68, nach northend gehn und auf 80 lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja ich sehe vorraus das beim add on nur dks auf allen servern rumlaufn werden xD
(und zum schluss noch eine kleine randinfo: der warri wird 2 2hand waffen tragen können^^)


----------



## Halandor (30. August 2008)

kaufs mir ein paar tage später hab kein bock auf noch son ding wie bei bc außerdem is wow mir nich so wichtig wie die schule
und das zur arbeitsstelle schicken is auch son bissl krank oder schonma über einen besuch bei den anonymen wow-suchtis nachgedacht das is nur ein spiel das spaß machen soll aber das raffen die meisten ja schon garnich mehr


----------



## Core.Wartex (30. August 2008)

Ich stelle einen Schlachtzug zusammen und raide Media Markt


----------



## Schlamm (30. August 2008)

Polllllllllle schrieb:


> *Ich kann euch aus sicherer Quelle sagen, dass das Add-On frühestens MÄRZ rauskommen wird!*
> Diese Information beziehe ich von einem guten Freund, der zudem einer der GMs von Madmortem ist! Also könnt ihr euch alle noch gedulden!
> 
> Ahja, zum Thema: Vermutlich mal Aufstehen, frühstücken, mit dem Zug zur Schule fahren, mich zu tode langweilen, anschließend wieder heim, keine HÜ machen und einfach nur mit meinem Mage weiterhin Urfeuer farmen gehen! Weiß nicht ob ich mir WOTLK überhaupt kaufen werde, da man die frisöre, den inschriftendödel und einiges anderes eh schon vor WotLK haben werden kann, und ich persönlich keinen Reiz in Northend, Dalaran und den DKs habe!
> ...



Erzähl doch nix^^


----------



## Polllllllllle (30. August 2008)

alles was ich gepostet habe ist wahr, aber mir egal -.-

ihr könnt es glauben oder nicht, ich jedenfalls werde nicht so verrückt aufs game warten dass ich sogar sterbe bevors rauskommt xD, also, frohes warten


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

ich nehm mir 4 tage urlaub und erforsch erst mal nordend^^ btw ich muss mir noch ein Reif für die Insel T-shirt kaufen hehe


----------



## the Dragonfist (30. August 2008)

ich werde warhammer oder herr der ringe spielen


----------



## quilosa (30. August 2008)

Halandor schrieb:


> kaufs mir ein paar tage später hab kein bock auf noch son ding wie bei bc außerdem is wow mir nich so wichtig wie die schule
> und das zur arbeitsstelle schicken is auch son bissl krank oder schonma über einen besuch bei den anonymen wow-suchtis nachgedacht das is nur ein spiel das spaß machen soll aber das raffen die meisten ja schon garnich mehr



aber du raffst schon, dass sich viele berufstätige ihre bestellungen aus dem grund auf die arbeit schicken lassen, weil die post immer geschlossen ist, wenn sie zeit hätten ihre päckchen dort abzuholen?


----------



## Vercár (30. August 2008)

Ich werd definitiv mit nem freund zusammen vor Media markt nachts um 12 warten bis se aufmachen, will das ja au ma miterleben was da abgeht, und das wow erst im März raus kommt is ja ma völliger schwachsinn !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (30. August 2008)

Vercár schrieb:


> Ich werd definitiv mit nem freund zusammen vor Media markt nachts um 12 warten bis se aufmachen, will das ja au ma miterleben was da abgeht, und das wow erst im März raus kommt is ja ma völliger schwachsinn !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da werf ich doch mal das youtube Video dazu ein:


----------



## Slaargh (30. August 2008)

Was macht ihr am Erscheinungstag von Wotlk? 

Ganz klare Sache: Warhammer spielen =)


----------



## RaDon27 (30. August 2008)

Cyberhool schrieb:


> je nachdem was das fuer ein tag ist... zum sport gehen, freunde treffen, saufen, mit freundin treffen, arbeiten...  und wenn ich dann noch ne stunde zeit habe bissl spielen... wenn nicht dann erst am naechsten tag... wenn dann nicht... erst am folge tag usw.



/sign


----------



## m0rg0th (30. August 2008)

Ich werd Warhammer spielen, wenn WotLK rauskommen :>


----------



## Vercár (30. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Da werf ich doch mal das youtube Video dazu ein:



Klar, kenn ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich will selber dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riku182 (30. August 2008)

Polllllllllle schrieb:


> *Ich kann euch aus sicherer Quelle sagen, dass das Add-On frühestens MÄRZ rauskommen wird!*
> Diese Information beziehe ich von einem guten Freund, der zudem einer der GMs von Madmortem ist! Also könnt ihr euch alle noch gedulden!
> 
> Ahja, zum Thema: Vermutlich mal Aufstehen, frühstücken, mit dem Zug zur Schule fahren, mich zu tode langweilen, anschließend wieder heim, keine HÜ machen und einfach nur mit meinem Mage weiterhin Urfeuer farmen gehen! Weiß nicht ob ich mir WOTLK überhaupt kaufen werde, da man die frisöre, den inschriftendödel und einiges anderes eh schon vor WotLK haben werden kann, und ich persönlich keinen Reiz in Northend, Dalaran und den DKs habe!
> ...



mhm irgendwas kann daran nicht stimmen achja genau GM´s sind Server übergreifend.

BTT: Media Markt stürmen und 3 Tage Wach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (30. August 2008)

Is das ein besonderer Tag ?


----------



## MadMonky (30. August 2008)

Ich werde wenn wotlk raus kommt bt raiden xD


----------



## Madrake (30. August 2008)

ich werde meinen Account nicht reaktivieren... - von daher mir eigentlich wayne wann es rauskommt


----------



## Ruffnek (30. August 2008)

Alle die zum mediamarkt und sich das spiel schon um 0:00 des erscheinungstages holen wollen, empfehle ich es nicht zu tun. Ich war zu Bc auch noch so verückt dahin zu fahren. Um 22:00 waren wir da. bis wir mit addon wieder raus waren war es 5 Uhr!! Um 9 oder 10 uhr kamm das exemplar von amazon. also ganzer streß nur um 4 std vorher zu spielen. übrigens am folgetag waren die regale voll von bc-exemplare.  Aber natürlich wurde vorher die werbetrommel gedreht  von wegen nicht genug exemplare usw. nochmal tu ich mir das defenetiv nicht an zumal ich auch nicht mehr soviel wow spiele

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLT4B8sVpVI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvFoevosaiQ&NR=1


----------



## Rolandos (30. August 2008)

Wenn überhaupt, werden ich Wotlk erst ein viertel Jahr nach erscheinen kaufen. Dann habt ihr wenigstens die meisten Bugs schon gefunden und es wird vielleicht schon einige Euros billiger sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (30. August 2008)

dann warte lieber 2 jahre :<


----------



## Acid_1 (30. August 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> dann warte lieber 2 jahre :<


(vorpost seite 14)

da stimm ich dir verdammt noch mal zu zu das dauert shice lange bis das billiger is <3


----------



## Monsterwarri (30. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Na da freue ich mich doch gleich noch mehr Ohrensammler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es wurde erwähnt das das Spiel dieses Jahr herauskommen wird - gegen Weihnachten.


----------



## Rhundos (30. August 2008)

Ich werde ganz plötzlich die letzten 2 schulstunden unglaublich krank werden sodass ich nach hause muss und mir das spiel anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (30. August 2008)

ich denke ich kaufs mir direkt am erscheinungstag und installiers auch, aber ich werde denk ich meine ersten 2 level oder so in hero instanzen machen und dann nach nordend gehen wenn da nicht mehr so viel los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (30. August 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Schön vor Mediamarkt um 12 campen xD Will das einmal miterlben(ja ich bin ein Freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ganz genau so werd ich das auch machen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird bestimmt geil wenn alle rufen : "For the Horde..." "Horde stinkt" usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visoth (30. August 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jow wie die Frage schon sagt: Was macht ihr am Tag wo WotLk erscheint? Werdet ihr euch freinehmen, mit Reserven an lebensmitteln zudecken, gar nix etc.
> 
> Habe nix gefunden per Suche, also statt "Gibts schon" o.ä. zu posten , gebt lieber nen Link.




Ich werde mir ordentlich einen keulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirali (30. August 2008)

vermutlich arbeiten und hoffen das Amazon pünktlich liefert^^


----------



## Owock (30. August 2008)

WARHAMMER ONLINE SPIELN!!!!!!!!!!





W.A.R. is coming!


----------



## Zetho (30. August 2008)

Ich werd mir 2 Eimer mit Cola neben den Rechner stellen, sowie 10 Tüten Chips/Flips und was es nicht alles gibt - > Rollladen runter, Tür zu schließen, Kopfhörer aufsetzen.

Und dann werde ich den Schnee von Nordend unter den brennenden Hufen meines Schreckensrosses schmelzen lassen.


----------



## talsimir (30. August 2008)

Ich wers mir im Main-Taunus-Zentrum im Mitternachtsverkauf mit meinem Bruder zusammen kaufen. Er wird sich warscheinlich wieder Frei nehmen und ich muss gewohnt zur Schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und wenn ich dann nach Hause komme SPIELEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das Wochenende danach Früh aufstehen damit ich den Vormittag mit WoW verbringen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Nachmittags werde ich meine Freunde treffen und mit ihnen natürlich das wichtigste bereden... WUSSTET IHR SCHON oder HABT IHR SCHON... und so weiter natürlich nur über WOTLK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zumindest die Freunde die es spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich hoffe natürlich immer noch das WOTLK Freitags erscheinen wird. Dann würde ich mir Nachts Kaffee Kochen damit ich net einpenn und schon kanns los gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!


----------



## talsimir (30. August 2008)

Rhundos schrieb:


> Ich werde ganz plötzlich die letzten 2 schulstunden unglaublich krank werden sodass ich nach hause muss und mir das spiel anschaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das aber nicht gut, soweit sollte man nicht gehen mit WoW. Schule ist das Wichtigste in deinem Leben zumindest fast das Wichtigste. Sowas sollte man durchziehen!


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. August 2008)

Owock schrieb:


> WARHAMMER ONLINE SPIELN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg geh in dein war forum udn komm heir niewieder rein-.-


----------



## Dalfi (30. August 2008)

Arbeiten und dann BC zocken bis ich alle noch offenen Quests erledigt hab dann das Paket aus dem Briefkasten holen und nach Installation alle Quests abgeben und schonmal die ersten XP auf dem Weg zu 71 haben.

Dann in der Scherbenwelt farmen und endlich wieder XP bekommen, dann ist es nicht so frustrierend wenn man nur alle 10 Mobs ein Partikel bekommt ^^


----------



## Elcrian (30. August 2008)

Aufgrund dessen das ich es nie auf die Reihe kriege IRGENDETWAS lange und ausdauernd am Stück zu spielen einfach reinlegen und spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Zeiten sind (leider) vorbei.

Was das RL angeht, würde mir das Spektakel sowohl real als auch Ingame angucken wenn alle WotLK kaufen wollen. *g*
Mal sehen ob man Nachts hier beim Saturn das erwerben kann. Dann würd ichs machen.


----------



## Balord (30. August 2008)

Wenn WotLk erscheint werde ich es mir warscheinlich noch nicht kaufen weil die questgebiete in dieser woche eh komplett überfüllt sein werden und man dadurch keinen mob abbekommt. Deshalb warte ich einfach noch ne woche und hol es mir dann^^


----------



## SixNight (30. August 2008)

Mir Todesritter erstellen mir das schwert holen und das mount und dann auf meinen main loggen und mit dem weiter spielen


----------



## Kalyptus (30. August 2008)

Owock schrieb:


> WARHAMMER ONLINE SPIELN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die einzig gute Anwort werde ich wohl auch machen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manniac (31. August 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jow wie die Frage schon sagt: Was macht ihr am Tag wo WotLk erscheint?



WoltK kaufen !


----------



## ShadowXanTos (31. August 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jow wie die Frage schon sagt: Was macht ihr am Tag wo WotLk erscheint? Werdet ihr euch freinehmen, mit Reserven an lebensmitteln zudecken, gar nix etc.
> 
> Habe nix gefunden per Suche, also statt "Gibts schon" o.ä. zu posten , gebt lieber nen Link.



ich mache krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (31. August 2008)

Vll Arbeiten, vll ausschlafen, vll mit Freunden weggehen... x) Ich wart glaub ichn paar Tage bis ich richtig losleg.


----------



## Lanyx (31. August 2008)

Ich habe ein Zahnarzt termin Nicht schlecht oder?
topt das mal


----------



## teroa (31. August 2008)

das gleiche wie bei bc werd ich machen.
mitternachts verkauf gehen und kaufen (hoffe es gibt einen)
und vor allen 2 wochen urlaub nehmen (ich hoffe es wird zeitig bekannt gegeben wann es erscheint)


----------



## Simsonite (31. August 2008)

Ich machs wie bei BC, ich geh am Folgetag in den "Ich bin doch nicht blöd" - Laden und kauf mir eins von den 10000000 Exemplaren die sich meterhoch noch neben der Kasse stapeln.


----------



## BS_Norgor (31. August 2008)

sehr sehr wahrscheinlich warhammer spielen


----------



## Acid_1 (31. August 2008)

BS_Norgor schrieb:


> sehr sehr wahrscheinlich warhammer spielen


(vorpost seite 15)
lol wieder so einer der im falschen forum gelandet ist xD

geht endlich mal in euer eigenes forum und lasst uns mit eurem warhammer in ruhe -.-''

Durotan lässt grüßen^^


----------



## Panador (31. August 2008)

Hoffe erstmal, dass ich es zu Release bekomme, werde ne eventuelle CE vorbestellen, hoff also mal das funzt. Falls es keine CE gibt und es nen Mitternachtsverkauf gibt - hoff ich doch mal, dass es in ganz Wien zumindest einen gibt... - hol ichs mir dort.
Ansonsten - wenn ich nicht grade am gleichen/nächsten Tag ne Übung auf der Uni hab oder ne Prüfung - Essen wird bestellt, Sessel wird gemütlich hergerichtet, zocken zocken zocken. ^^


----------



## Philipp23 (31. August 2008)

Mich zurück lehnen WAR zocken. Und freuen das ich mit WOW vor Tbc aufgehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sigvat (31. August 2008)

Wie das letzte mal. Von der Arbeit kommen gleich GamsStop oder wie der auch heißen mag und dann erstmal ein paar Tage warten


----------



## Lorèk (31. August 2008)

Wenn es nun wirklich am 27. raus kommt =) Ich fänds geil, das wäre nämlich mein Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde natürlich auch beim Mediamarkt in Köln campen, vlt seh ich ja wen vom Buffed, oder Giga Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragolok (31. August 2008)

Hoffen das es sich ohne Probleme installieren lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (31. August 2008)

Da der Erscheinungstermin noch nicht bekannt ist, sehe ich mich außerstande, diese Frage zu beantworten. Wenns zeitlich passt, werde ich in aller Ruhe mir das Addon besorgen und es installieren. Nebenbei werde ich sicherlich ein gutes Buch lesen bis mal endlich alles installiert ist. Als erstes werde ich mich um die Berufe Juwelenschleifkunst und Schriftenkunde kümmern und wenn noch etwas Zeit ist, die ersten Quests antesten.


----------



## binnett (31. August 2008)

alle mein chars neu skillen und meinen kopf zerbrechen welchen ich als erster auf 80bringe ,und mich ärgern das dranai allis sind und dann einen dranai tr anfangen^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. August 2008)

Schaun ob noch keiner Angeln gemacht hat dann mach ich angeln auf 450 und mach den titel^^


----------



## nizor (31. August 2008)

Hab es vorbestellt. Daher gehe ich ganz normal Arbeiten und warte bis es dann bei mir ankommt. ^^


----------



## General Failure (31. August 2008)

Ja, was mach ich am Erscheintungstag? Ich warte auf den Postboten und dann guck ich mir an wie sich Idioten um die Mobs prügeln wärend ich ganz gemütlich Inschriftenkunde skill und mir mal die neuen Gebiete etwas anseh, wie ich es auch schon mit BC gemacht habe.


----------



## Vercár (31. August 2008)

Es hieß doch das wotlk am 5. - 6. November kommt - laut amazon...


----------



## lambada (31. August 2008)

Am Erscheinungstag von WotLK spiel ich Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juryx (31. August 2008)

Ich hoffe es ist ein Donnerstag, da hab ich nich so lange berufschule, dann kann ich nämlich den paketdienst persönlich empfangen, umarmen und danken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rebchen (31. August 2008)

lol....
Was soll man da machen? Man spielt das gleiche Spiel mit ein paar änderungen, daran ändert sich doch eigentlich nix ausser eventuell mehr Spielspaß?


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

Ich werde meine Vorlesungen ausfallen lassen und gemütlich nach Düsseldorf zum Gamestop fahren, um mir da mein vorbestelltes Addon abzuholen. Danach gibts zur Feier des Tages noch eine große Nudelsuppe bei meinem Lieblings-Japaner und danach geht es nach Hause. Rechner an, kalte Getränke und ab nach Nordend.


----------



## Melonni (31. August 2008)

Warhammer zocken!!


----------



## Acid_1 (31. August 2008)

(vorpost seite 16)
nu verzieht euch mal in euer forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wanns kommt is mir persönlich wurscht solange es noch vor mitte des nächsten jahres ist und ich freu mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rckstR (31. August 2008)

fals ichs mir mal endlich vorbestellt habe dann werde ich schauen wann ich lust hab.

da ich im mom noch auf ausbildungssuche bin hab ich etwas zeit aber auch nicht sonderlich viel da mir ausbildung sehr wichtig ist^^

wahrscheinlich ein tag oder 2 tage später. man kann doch eh nichts machen wenn das erste gebiet überfüllt ist. 

genau wie bei bc. wollte questen aber keine mobs da, alle down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am anfang gleich die inis ausnutzen.


----------



## matth3s (31. August 2008)

Ich werd sobald ich aus der Schule komme, Paket installation starten und während er installiert was essen.
Dann erstma zocken^^


----------



## Naxxun (31. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich sitze vor meinem PC und warte auf Mike Morhaime damit er mir meine Collectors Edition mitbringt und installiert
> (und wehe der kommt wieder zu spät wie bei BC!!)
> Dann guck ich zu wie mir Mike meine Chars auf 80 levelt.
> Und dann fange ich an zu zocken
> ...


xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Acid_1 (31. August 2008)

rckstR schrieb:


> fals ichs mir mal endlich vorbestellt habe dann werde ich schauen wann ich lust hab.
> 
> da ich im mom noch auf ausbildungssuche bin hab ich etwas zeit aber auch nicht sonderlich viel da mir ausbildung sehr wichtig ist^^
> 
> ...


das is doch mal ne gute idee genauso muss man das angehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. August 2008)

weiß noch nicht mal schauen^^


----------



## Kronas (31. August 2008)

need release am wocheneden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erst schön vor media markt campen, dann den kerl umrennen der die tür öffnet und mich anschließend mit meiner media markt vorbestellung bis zum ort hinschlagen, wo man sie einlösen kann, dann den schnellsten weg zur tür nehmen und möglichst schnell nach hause kommen^^


----------



## Werewulf (31. August 2008)

ich werd ganz normal arbeiten gehen, zum feierabend nach hause gehen, mir was zu essen machen,
CoX spielen oder Fernsehen, vielleicht auch was lesen unbd mich dann wieder ins bett legen um am 
nächsten tag wieder arbeiten zu gehen.
eventuell werd ich dran denken, mir die erweiterung zu kaufen, wenn sie in ein oder zwei jahren nur noch halb soviel kostet wie dato!
man muß ja nicht jeden Hype mitmachen und sich wie bekloppt aufführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (31. August 2008)

Ich werd auf nen kleinen wenig bevölkerten Server wechseln und da mit kumpels in Ruhe auf 80 spielen und nebenher DK ausprobieren.


----------



## Rasgaar (31. August 2008)

Collectors Edition im Media Markt abholen (gut, kennt man Leute da *g*)
1 Woche Ferien eingeben
und dann eine Woche vorm Laptop kleben... sick? maybe... but i'll be fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (31. August 2008)

ich sag dann mal gute nacht ich muss nämlich morgen früh raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und immer schön die ohren steif halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wegi (31. August 2008)

nichts anderes als an anderen Tagen auch. Vond er Schule kommen kaufen fahren. Dann Hausaufgaben falls vorhanden und dann ne Runde zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

